# Shabutie's September Shindig... We are now Mr and Mrs SANG!!



## Shabutie

Hi all, 

Thought I'd start a wedding journal seeing as the big day is just under 6 months away! :cloud9: Then I can write down my ramblings and thoughts.

Here is a bit of background.

I'm Jess, 21, and have been with my OH Paul for almost 5 years. We are getting married on our 5 year anniversary, which is the 6th September, yes a Tuesday, but any other date wouldnt have felt right for us. Also, wedding is at 4pm!

We have a 10 week old little girl called Amara - she's lovely!:cloud9:

We arent having anything major for our wedding, a church wedding in Emsworth and then a big old party in the Village hall, putting on a big buffet or yummy food. Our wedding isnt huge, it will be 80ish people attending both church and reception, witht he colour scheme of Black, White and Green.

We have:

2 Bridesmaid who are my older sister and my brothers girlfrind.
2 Ushers who are my younger brother and Pauls friend
1 Best man who is Pauls best friend


We did alot of our preparation last year, so its just the final bits pulling together. At the moment I am busy working on the favour boxes. Im decorating all 80 of them!


Anyway, here is my dress and the bridesmaids dresses, but the colour on my dress is the same as the BM's! I cant wait, but the thought of it all scares me, I get embarressed so easily, and everytime I talk about the wedding with my mum I turn bright red!

I'm here for the next 6 months!! :happydance:

:flower:
 



Attached Files:







My dress.jpg
File size: 4.7 KB
Views: 27









BM dresses.jpg
File size: 1.4 KB
Views: 195


----------



## Arlandria

Oooo lovely hun, that wedding dress looks very flattering also!

How are you having flowers? cake? shoes? hair? 

We're also having a church wedding :) xx


----------



## Shabutie

Was about to start one, when realised I already had this one, and have been neglecting it. It seems that wedding fever has hit my house, and has brought out the worst in people, as alot of my plans have changed.

So the big day is about 19 weeks away now.

I have recently fallen out with my sister, and she is no longer a bridesmaid, whether she attends the day itself will need alot of thought. So I am down to just one bridesmaid, but she is 100% dedicated, supportive and excited.

We were originally going to do the buffet ourselves, but have since discovered M+S 'food to order' and are going to get our buffet from here, it will take away so much stress from us.

Now down to some more details of my wedding.

Flowers:

They are all artificial, but look very real. I have had them for over a year! I was that excited. lol. My bouquet is made of 24 white roses, with diamontes in each rose. It then has white and silver ribbon around the stems. My bridesmaid has a mini version with 12 white roses, and no diamontes, with just white ribbon. OH had a big white rose for his buttonhole, again with a diamonte in it. all the other men have a smaller white rose with no diamonte. Our mums have a corsage of freesha's (sp) with little cyrstally drop/gem things dotted about.

Our cake:

Is 3 tiered with the top and bottom being fruit and the middle being sponge. My aunty is making it for us. It looks something similar to this.
https://i872.photobucket.com/albums/ab287/Shabutie0609/Wedding%20Planning/cake.jpg

Here are my shoes:
https://i872.photobucket.com/albums/ab287/Shabutie0609/Wedding%20Planning/Weddingshoes.jpg

Hair: 

I am not having anything fancy as it just isnt me, im not very girly, and wearing a dress is a big thing for me, even OH hasnt seen me in a dress/skirt. So i am just going to get my hair cut nicely (Something I dont do often) with some layers in it, and a side fringe, and then wear a sparkly alice band type thing. My bridesmaid, I think she will just create some sort of up do for herself, she's good at all that hair stuff.

This is the church we are getting married in:

https://i872.photobucket.com/albums/ab287/Shabutie0609/Wedding%20Planning/Stjameschurch.jpg
https://i872.photobucket.com/albums/ab287/Shabutie0609/Wedding%20Planning/InsideStjameschurch.jpg

:flower:


----------



## Shabutie

I lied... just thought about the car.

We got a great deal on it (I think) as he is doing alot of running about. Here is what is included for £20

Collect the best man and OH from our house and take to church
Collect my mum and bridesmaid from my mums house and take to church
Come back for me and my dad, and take us to the church
Wait while the ceremony takes place, and then take me and OH to the reception venue

And here is the car:
https://i872.photobucket.com/albums/ab287/Shabutie0609/Wedding%20Planning/daim2sa.jpg

OH hasnt seen the car, so it will be a complete suprise when it turns up to collect him.

:flower:


----------



## dontworry

I wore the same bridesmaid dress for my best friend's wedding last October - it's a beautiful and super comfortable dress! Mine was Wine colored. I also really, really love your wedding dress! Best of luck with the wedding - seems like you're very organized with it all!


----------



## Shabutie

I like to be organised, like right down to the last tiniest thing, which I think i will ahve to be mrore relaxed with, because if all doesnt go to plan, it wont really matter, because at the end of the evening I shall be a married women! :haha:

Well, I'm off out to the Sealife centre today, and having a picnic down at the beach with a good friend and her daughter, and we are going to discuss Hen day/night things to do. 

I'm not really into clubbing or anything like that, so think i'd want something a bit more relaxed and chilled out, with maybe a bit of alcohol sneeking it's way in!

:flower:


----------



## krissie1234uk

Ooohh it's so nice to see someone else doing the same as us! Church wedding then a hall for the reception. We were also going to do the buffet ourselves but my Nanna thought it would be too much work so has paid for a buffet for the reception. I love my Nanna!

Are you decorating the hall yourselves? We are and it's cost a fortune! I keep buying things though... Plus I wanted round tables which meant we have had to hire them so that bumped the price a bit!

Hen night, I didn't want to do clubbing so we went with a trip to Alton towers and then stayed in a lovely log cabin with a hot tub at night. It was all I wanted and more! We got to all stay together in our own mini house and play silly games (dressed two friends in loo roll wedding dresses and got some stupid photo's!) plus we got to drink a lot without it costing too much as we took our own. We also had a meal in the pub where the cabin was and ended up getting kicked off the kids bouncy castle. My friends are so silly.

Hope you have a lovely day and I can't wait to hear more about your wedding. It sounds so similar, even down to the number of people!


----------



## Shabutie

Ah that's so nice of your nanna. And it's not long until your big day, bet your so excited a nervous?

Yeah we are decorating it ourselves, which im quite worried about, i cant really imagine it looking that great. lol. Can I ask, are you having helium filled balloons? if so, how did you go about it. i dont know whether to buy a canister of it, or go into a card shop and get them to do it for me, so confusing!

I think we are just gonna have table sparkles, mini silver buckets with mints in them, party poppers and balloons on the tables. I dont know whether to put some artifical flowers in the centre, as I already brought the vases last year, but I dont know now!

Your hen night sounds fab. just the kinda thing that i'd love to do, I wont be having many, probably 9-10 people, so I want something everyone will enjoy too! Plus my bridesmaids is 17, so wont be able to drink unless it's bring your own type of thing.

The church music I am finding hard, none of it appeals to me. And the only hymn me and OH have thought of having is 'One more step along the world I go' but I dont think many people have heard of it. I learnt it from school. lol. Any pointers?

:flower:


----------



## krissie1234uk

We went for songs everyone will know. We chose "Bind us together Lord" and "Give me Joy in my Heart". One more step is a common one too, I think most people will know that one. The other common ones for weddings are, Amazing grace, morning has broken. In fact, if you do a search on google for "Wedding Hymns" the most common ones will come up. I think "Lord of the Dance" is common too, although I doubt I could sing it without laughing! 

We are having candelabras as centre pieces with loads of candles around the place and fairy lights too. We also bought some fake rose trees for £15 each which we are wrapping in fairy lights too. Along with ivy garlands and even more candles, I think the place will look nice. 

We haven't gone for balloons, I think OH wants some but I haven't bought them yet! I think the helium cannister is a good idea, if you can find one cheap enough. Although if you are having balloons as your centrepieces then I would go for it. You don't want a couple to pop and then have to trek back into town to blow more up! 

If you have bought vases already, you could put a couple of artificial flowers in each? We got some from IKEA, the gerberas I think they are called. They look like coloured daisies. They were 39p each, so we are putting two in a vase filled with coloured sand and scattering these around the hall too.

Your tables sound lovely, and the hall will look great! I think the fact that we'll be doing it ourselves means we can get it just how we want it. :)


----------



## Tiff

:wave: Yay for wedding journals! Love following them! Sorry about your plans changing but some things just aren't worth compromising over. :hugs:


----------



## honeybee2

£20 for the car hire???? Thats incredible.

It all sounds so lovely! I love your shoes and the church is beautiful!


----------



## Shabutie

honeybee2 said:


> £20 for the car hire???? Thats incredible.
> 
> It all sounds so lovely! I love your shoes and the church is beautiful!

:rofl: if only... I meant £280.

Ah, I hope the image I have in my head is how it actually looks on the day! My shoes were a bargain at £12-£15 (cant quite remember, brought last year)



Well, after my day out, I think it is pretty much decided that during the day we will be going to Madame Tussades, and maybe another attraction, either London Eye or London dungeons. Although I'd love to go to the natural history museum, but I think everyone else would find it boring as hell.

Then maybe in the evening have a girly night in. with face packs, dvd's (Maybe get the girls to bring their fav) some funny games, and maybe a takeaway with some nibbles, just a big old PJ party, with a bit of alcohol thrown in!

Would you guys find that boring?

:flower:


----------



## honeybee2

oooooo that makes more sense! 
nope- sounds like my idea of heaven, esp the museum- I'm a history degree student!


----------



## krissie1234uk

Nope, sounds perfect!


----------



## Shabutie

Well i just got off the phone from OH. (he is away at work for 4 months) and his dad has had quite a bit to say about the fact OH is taking my last name when we marry.

He thinks I asked OH to do it as a test, to see how much he loves me! WTF!! This man is really something else. he always feels he needs to stick his nose in. I know it is his family name that wont be carried on now, but to suggest something s stupid as this, must say alot about what he thinks of me. You'd think after 5 years (well almost) of being with OH I dont need to test his love, were getting married for god's sake!!

Sorry just needed to rant, and thought i'd do it here!

:flower:


----------



## Tiff

:(!!! That's just ridiculous!!!! Aww sorry hun, that would upset me massively too. :nope:


----------



## krissie1234uk

What!? Oh just ignore him hun, it's not really his decision and your OH will know he is full of cr*p. You just concentrate on your wonderful wedding day. It's all about the two of you, anyone else can think what they want.


----------



## honeybee2

Just ignore him!


----------



## booflebump

Strange, strange man.....:dohh: Just ignore him!

Your hen do sounds absolutely fab - it means you will actually get a chance to speak to your girls as opposed to being in a cheesy, noisy nightclub where no one can talk.

Love the bargain shoes, I'm glad I didn't spend a lot on mine either as they ended up in the bin the next day!

xxx


----------



## Shabutie

booflebump said:


> Strange, strange man.....:dohh: Just ignore him!
> 
> Your hen do sounds absolutely fab - it means you will actually get a chance to speak to your girls as opposed to being in a cheesy, noisy nightclub where no one can talk.
> 
> Love the bargain shoes, I'm glad I didn't spend a lot on mine either as they ended up in the bin the next day!
> 
> xxx

I hadn't thought of it that way :thumbup:

I'm not a huge heel wearer so i think i'll need a bit of practice, god only knows how I'll manage to stand for 45mins int he church!:haha:


Im still trying to figure out how H2B goes about taking my last name. Everything I read just makes me more confused. Anyone know anything about it?

:flower:


----------



## booflebump

I assume it's a deed poll thing? Not really sure to be honest!

I had a long service too (about 45 minutes) and I had quite a big dress so was able to move my feet about underneath to keep the blood moving xx


----------



## Shabutie

Well I think it's a Deed Poll thing, but im not sure either, as women dont need to, so why would/should men?

I think the best place to ask may be my church parish office. 

If it is a Deed Poll issue, my mum seems to think that OH will have to do it before we marry, but I dont see why?

On to something I am certain about, I have changed my mind on our table centrepieces at the reception hall. We are going to do some helium filled balloons, but thought this may take too long, what will all the ribbon etc. So now we are going to use the vases I brought last year (below) and buy some fresh white flowers from Asda and pop them in the vases. Simple, but hopefully elegant. The tables will also have green and clear sparkles scattered around.

Also, when our guests arrive at the reception hall the usher's are going to give them a welcome drink and a tube of bubbles, and tell them that we want them to blow the bubbles as we cut the cake. So im hoping it will make for some lovely photo's.

:flower:
 



Attached Files:







Vase.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Shabutie

Not really anything new with the wedding itself, but I have majorly fallen out with the In-laws. I told them to 'F**k off and leave me alone' :haha: So i am now worried, again, that it will be awkward at the wedding, and the build up to it, i.e Hen night, rehersal. 

:flower:


----------



## Tiff

Not about him taking your last name again, is it? :dohh:


----------



## Shabutie

Tiff said:


> Not about him taking your last name again, is it? :dohh:

Yeah, what else could it be. :haha: 

He also asked me to consider asking OH's sister to be a bridesmaid again, as my sister isnt one anymore! I couldnt believe it. 

I asked her int he fIrst place to bring us all together, and I got a lack of comitment and enthusiasm. Still with 4 months to go, they have never sopke about the wedding!


----------



## Shabutie

On a lighter note, we have decided on the reading that my brother (Usher) will read in the church. We are getting the vicar to read the regilous reading, and tehn my brother read this one, which is more of a poem, but I think it is perfect! :cloud9:

Today is a day you will always remember
The greatest in anyones life
Youll start off the day just two people in love
And end it as Husband and Wife

Its a brand new beginning the start of a journey
With moments to cherish and treasure
And although therell be time when you both disagree
These will surely be outweighed by pleasure

Youll have heard many words of advice in the past
When the secrets of marriage were spoken
But you know that the answers lie hidden inside
Where the bond of tru love lies unbroken

So live happy forever as lovers and friends
Its the dawn of a new life for you
As you stand there together with love in your eyes
From the moment you whisper I do

And with luck, all your hopes, and your dreams can be real
May success find its way to your hearts
Tomorrow can bring you the greatest of joys
But today is the day it all starts.


----------



## krissy1984

Aw your wedding looks beautiful, I love the reading at the end too, can I be really cheeky and ask where your bridesmaids dress is from? How are things with the in laws now? xx


----------



## Shabutie

krissy1984 said:


> Aw your wedding looks beautiful, I love the reading at the end too, can I be really cheeky and ask where your bridesmaids dress is from? How are things with the in laws now? xx

Ah thanks hun, I am hoping it will all come together. I got a few bits out the other day, and it got me all excited again, as I forgot half of what I had brought.

My bridesmaid dresses are by Alfred angelo Style 7016. When I brought them, almost 2 years ago they were £149, but I think now they are about £170.

I might need to buy another one so that the bridesmaid who I have left will have a dress that fits. But I am hoping that one I have already can be altered. Otherwise I'll have 3 spare dresses. lol

In-Laws: Well we still arent talking, and his dad hasnt sent me any emails back. I spoke to my OH yesterday and he told his dad (As they are on the same ship together) that give it a few weeks and try again! :dohh: So I told him I meant what I said. His dad did ask me to consider asking OH's sister to be a bridesmaid again. She wasnt interested 1 year ago (and they still havent mentioned the wedding) so why would she suddenly get inetrested with 4 months to go. 

OH gets back 5 weeks before the wedding, and his dad 7 weeks before, so hopefully they will start showing interest, for my OH's sake, and turn up and be happy for their son- just have to wait an see.

xXx

:flower:


----------



## booflebump

:hugs: :hugs: i really hope he does chick :hugs:


----------



## Tiff

:hugs: I do too hun. I don't blame you for not wanting to have his sister in there if she's not asking about it.


----------



## Shabutie

Last night I decided that I would ahve a go at making some possible wedding favours. I was planning on truffles, but thought they might melt too easy, so went with peppermint creams and Coconut Ice in my colour scheme (Green)

What do you all think?

Also, if I have enough time, I think I'd like to have a try making my own seed paper to give as a favour too. Might have to experiment :thumbup:


Also, was wondering about petticoats. My dress is A-line, and doesnt have much underneath to give it shape, do you think a petticoat would be worth while. I am assuming when the pictures are taken on the designer's website, they always have petticoats underneath? 

And after all the hassle with my sister not being a bridesmaids made, it left me with alot of spare stuff. So my wonderful remaining bridesmaid suggested I used the spare Bouquet to throw. I thought it was a lovely idea, as I dont think it is something that is done much these days, but it still a fun element thrown in. Anyone else doing this?

:flower:
 



Attached Files:







P5080072.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 2









P5080085.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 2









P5080086.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 1









P5080076.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Mynx

Oooo loving those favours! They look and sound scrummy! 

As for a petticoat.. my dress is also A line and does have some tulle and netting underneath but I'm still having a 2 hoop petticoat under mine to give it that added "bouff". Having looked at the piccie of your dress, it looks like a hooped petticoat has been used.. I guess it all depends on how bouffy you want the dress really! If it was me, then I would use a petticoat.. 2 hooped one should be enough to give it that added structure. 
Or you could get a hoopless petticoat which is just crinoline layers, but if the skirt of the dress is heavy then will flatten the crinoline and end up looking quite flat by the middle of the day! Just crinoline is also going to make you hotter whereas a hooped petticoat will keep the skirt and layers off your legs for the most part. 
Is your dress from a bridal shop? If so, when you go for a fitting, you'll be able to try out some petticoats and find which is the best for you. 
I did alot of research on petticoats to find which was the best for my dress and came across a tip which said that when you have your dress on, if when you're walking and the fabric of the skirt goes in between your legs, then it needs a petticoat to keep the structure of the skirt. 

Hope that helps a little! :hugs:

ETA - Here's the link to where I got my petticoat from.. it's elasticated waist and they do a smaller size in the same petticoat too :thumbup: 
Ebay 2 Hooped Petticoat


----------



## Shabutie

Well my Bridesmaid went for a dress fitting on Monday, to see if my sister's dress would be able to be altered. Sister's dress is size 18 and Sophie (BM) is size 8/10.

I was a bit worried, as I really didnt want to have to buy a whole new one, at £170.

The lady was lovely, and she said the dress can be altered. :happydance: It's going to cost £110 altogether. Which will be taking it in, and adjusting the length. However, I would like to ask everyone's opinion on where she pinned it. 

I am certain the 'strap' bit on the dress should come under the bust, which would mean that the halterneck strap needs to be altered. However, she left it at the length it was, so the dress all seems a little too low down, as looking at the back you can see her bra. What do you all think? (Please ignore how orange she looks! :haha:

ETA: the third picture is when we moved it up in the dressing room, but the waist part doesnt look tight enough, does it?

Oh, I shall be adding up pics of my flowers later on today, along with my Something Old, new, Borrowed and Blue. 

:flower:
 



Attached Files:







P5090088.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 16









P5090089.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 15









P5090091.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Mynx

Hmm yes the first 2 pics do seem as tho the dress isnt sitting right and it needs to be taking up at the halterneck.. it seems far too low! She may be in danger of "falling out""! 

As for the third pic, it looks better but I think where she's pinned it for the halter being lower, that's why the waist isnt sitting right I guess? Imo (and I'm not a seamstress lol!) I would say that she should have altered the halter neck part first so that the satin band sits under the bust , and then pinned for the waist alterations? Does that make sense? x


----------



## Shabutie

Perfect sense, that's what I think needs to be done/should be worn, just you described it better. :haha:

She said when she take it in, she will do it so that when we go back on Monday, if it needs altering more, it can easily be done. So I think I will mention it, and see what she says.

Thanks Mynx 

:flower:


----------



## Tiff

What Mynx said. :haha: 

I'm not too coherent with words this morning. Still working through my morning coffee!


----------



## leash27

Just sat and read your whole thread and got to say your wedding sounds fab!!!!! You are super organised too, I hope I have this much done in the run up to my big day!

Your dress is beautiful too, I love the green

I am keen to see a pic of your flowers as I am thinking of something similar but with calla lilies! How long have you had yours? I was wondering how soon to get mine, I dont wanna leave it too late in case I don't like them lol.

x


----------



## Shabutie

Ah thank you. It doesnt seem that way to me, but once the big day arrives im sure it will be perfect, or so I am hoping. :thumbup:

Oh, I've had mine for about 1 1/2 years! Lol. I knew they were what I wanted, somthing simple and understated, but still with a 'wow' factor. So cheap compared to real one, you just have to make sure that they are covered/protected well so that no dust settles on them. Mine are in a box, with two black bags over them. 

Just about to feed LO, then I will take some pics, and upload them. So give me about 1-1 1/2 hours and you can see them. I got them out the other day, as I kinda forgot what they actually looked like, and I was still blown away by them. 

:flower:


----------



## leash27

Ooooh cannot wait!

My LO is in clingy baby mode today so I am weddiing planning online whilst he snores on my chest lol!

x


----------



## Shabutie

Ahh well I've just took them now, as LO is asleep upstairs still. I will try and uploads them, but if she stirs, I shall have to go. But the pics are on their way! I took loads from all differetn angles.

:flower:


----------



## Shabutie

More to follow.
 



Attached Files:







P5110172.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 6









P5110173.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 5









P5110174.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 4









P5110175.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 3









P5110176.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Shabutie

Bridesmaids bouquet next.
 



Attached Files:







P5110184.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 1









P5110185.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 1









P5110186.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 1









P5110187.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 1









P5110188.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Shabutie

Grooms Buttonhole to follow.
 



Attached Files:







P5110190.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 2









P5110191.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 1









P5110192.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Shabutie

Usher/Best man/Dad's buttonholes to follow.
 



Attached Files:







P5110193.jpg
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 1









P5110194.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 1









P5110195.jpg
File size: 14.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Shabutie

Group pics to follow.
 



Attached Files:







P5110196.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 1









P5110197.jpg
File size: 13.6 KB
Views: 1









P5110198.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 1









P5110199.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 1









P5110200.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Shabutie

Old,Borrowed and Blue items next.
 



Attached Files:







P5110203.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 1









P5110204.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 1









P5110205.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Shabutie

My something old is my Great Nan's cameo she left to me when she died. i just took it off the necklace and attached it onto the broach at the back using the pin.

My something borrowed and blue are combined. It is my Nan's broach which she has had for a very long time.

I suppose my new could be the flowers, so that they are all in one place :haha:

Description of flowers:

My bouquet is made up of 24 white roses, with diamontes in each rose. Silver and white ribbon around.

Bridesmaid bouquet is 12 white roses. White ribbon around.

Grooms's buttonhole is 1 large white rose with diamonte in rose. Green leaves and grass surround.

Best man/Usher's/Dad's buttonholes are 1 small white rose each with green leaves and grass surround.

Mum's corsages are a sprig of white Freechia's with 'water droplet' running throughout.


I hope you all like my flowers.

:flower:
 



Attached Files:







P5110181.jpg
File size: 44.2 KB
Views: 1









P5110182.jpg
File size: 49.2 KB
Views: 1









P5110183.jpg
File size: 46.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## leash27

Wow they are stunning! I love them! Do you mind me asking where you got them?

x


----------



## Shabutie

Thank you. 

No course not hun, but I dont think it would help you, as I saw your from Yorkshire. They were from a place called Boarhunt Flower Mill. They have tons and tons of flowers all different colours. 

Maybe you have somthing similar near you?

xXx


----------



## leash27

Ah thanks anyway!

I have been looking on eBay and there are some beautiful flowers on there but I always like to know what they will be like first lol. I don't trust eBay!

They really are gorgeous though, I am jel!

x


----------



## Shabutie

Thank you hun, does no one in yor area have a place like where i got mine from?

what area are you in, i'll try and have a look online for you.

:flower:


----------



## leash27

Ha, I am in Leeds.

How do you have time to organise my wedding aswell as your own :blush:

I have had a look online and found some really nice ones, I may just order a bridesmaid bouquet and see the quality first. 

I have been productive, I have decided on my wedding favours and started ordering the bits and pieces to put them together so I am not completely inept :wacko:

I think I am trying to look for too many things at once and going off on tangents!

And now I am hi-jacking your thread!!

x


----------



## Shabutie

Well I have decided on my hen day/night.

During the day travel up to London and go to Madame Tussuades. Might visit somewhere else, maybe look in Harrods.

Then in the evening have a night in. 

My plan is to ask those invited that they have to wear something green for the entire evening (green is my colour theme for wedding) and bring their favourite party food/snacks, favourite cd/music, alcohol and 4 pack of toilet roll. (and PJ's if they are staying) Then during the night we are going to paly a few games:


1, Dress design: Using toilet roll, working in pairs create a wedding dress. Best on wins.

2, Pin the male on the model: Picture of sexy man. And pin p**is in place.

3, Make a man: Bride gives out cards of body parts, and each person has to make it out of clay/playdough, and then give them all back to Bride and she creates it. People decide on sizes of body parts, so we could end up with a very dodgy looking man.

Also throughtout the night we will have certain words which are 'banned' and if they are spoken then that person has to take a shot.

Maybe play a few drinking games, and order in a chinese or something and settle down and watch dvd's

So Im hoping it will turn out well and everyone enjoys it, it wont be a big group of girls, because I dont have that many friends :haha:


----------



## booflebump

Aww that sounds fab! We made a wedding dress out of toilet roll too, I had to go out with a toilet roll skirt over my dress :haha: Managed to lose it after the meal before we hit the pubs :rofl:

xxx


----------



## Shabutie

I cant wait, I think it will be so fun. I have never had a girly night before, so will be interesting. lol

:flower:


----------



## Tiff

OMG!! Your flowers are GORGEOUS!!! LOVE LOVE LOVE! 

I like the Hen night (still feels weird calling it that!) stuff too. :happydance:


----------



## Shabutie

Well, today is my bridesmaid second dress fitting @4.30pm, so i'm quite excited about that! I'll update later when were back. 

:flower:


----------



## Lisa84

Your flowers are lush hun. really pretty.

Are your bridesmaid dresses Alfred Angelo?? I think i am going to go with one of his designs for my bridesmaids x


----------



## Shabutie

Ah thank you Lisa. I love the flowers, I cant wait to see what they will look like next to my dress. 

Yeah the dresses are Alfred Angelo, so is my wedding dress. I think the design number is 7016. I love a lot of their dresses they make. 

My bridesmaid dress floats lovely and looks very elegant, my bridesmaid loves it.

What dresses are you thinking of having?

:flower:


----------



## Lisa84

It was toss up between the ones you have gone with in dark purple of design 7017S. I think i am going to go with the same one as you because one of my bridesmaids is really self concious of her legs so a full length one would be better.

I liked wedding dress 2180 but when i went to see it it looked completely different. I really like 2174 and 2184 so i'm going to find a shop that does those and go to try them on. 

I love most Alfred Angelo designs. Which dress have you gone with? xxx


----------



## Shabutie

Ah, well this is my dress:

https://i872.photobucket.com/albums/ab287/Shabutie0609/Wedding%20Planning/WeddingDress.jpg

In colour clover. 

Yeah the BM dress I have gone for is great if you have a bit of a tummy, that way all the ruching (sp) hides it a bit. My BM is super skinny, but when I ordered them, I had 2 larger BM's (long story) so it worked well.

I shall look at those dresses you mentioned later. Just off for a BM dress fitting! 

:flower:


----------



## Shabutie

Well, all went smoothly.

I forgot my camera so couldnt take any pics, but it fit perfect. Just needs to alter the halterneck strap part by a tiny bit. And the dress wont need to be taken in at the hem, meaning I can save £45 :happydance:

We are going back 6th June for the last fitting. I am really pleased, she has taken the dress from a size 18 to 8/10 and it looks perfect, you wouldnt be able to tell. It's costing £70 altogether! So just mine to go, which I am hoping wont cost too much!

Also, the lady is going to see if she can sell my spare BM dresses at this thing she is going to on the weekend. So I am keeping my fingers crossed that they do sell. 

:flower:


----------



## Lisa84

Glad the fittin went well hun. Your dress is gorgeous!! I dont usually like dresses with colour but that looks soo classy and really lovely xxx


----------



## Shabutie

Just thinking (after readind a post Mynx made in her journal) do you think I need to provide little goody bags to keep the kids occupied a bit?

These are the ages of the children comming: 3,3,3,4,6,12 and then a few babies, with the oldest being 14 months.

I hadnt thought about it before tbh.

:flower:


----------



## Mynx

Tis completely up to you hun... I'm only getting busy bags for the kids that are going to be at the meal (4 in total, so not expensive at all) so it will keep them occupied for while the speeches are going on :thumbup: The kids that are coming in the evening will be occupied enough with the music, lights and dancing :haha:

If you did decide to get them tho, there's a couple of cheaper ones on Ebay too, I think they're around the £3 mark and the bags come filled and you can get them personalised too with the date of your wedding and your names on :D


----------



## Lisa84

I am gettin them goody bags so they dont get bored and disruptive during things like the speeches. They dont cost much hun xxx


----------



## Shabutie

Thanks girls, I might look into it, we dont have many kids, but maybe the lights and music will keep them occupied. 


I really want to buy Amara's dress, but I think it will be best to wait until as close to the date as possible, so that it fits perfect!

:flower:


----------



## honeybee2

all looking good guys!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbup: xx


----------



## Shabutie

https://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wc...0424880_-1?breadcrumb=Home~Kids~Girls+dresses

What do you guys think of this dress ^ and maybe (somehow) add a green sash to match our colour scheme.

with these shoes?
https://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wc...880_-1?breadcrumb=Home~Kids~Shoes+&amp;+boots

And then a pair of white tights.


Dresses are so difficult for a 8 month old! :wacko:


----------



## Shabutie

My aunty just came across this dress, OMG I really love it. I can just imagine Amara in it now, and it looks more weddingy then the other one.

What do you all think?

:flower:
 



Attached Files:







amaras dress.jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Mynx

I really like the first dress, but I do prefer the second one, it's adorable! I reckon Amara would look just toooooooo gorgeous in it! And I LOVE those little shoes! :cloud9:


----------



## Shabutie

Mynx said:


> I really like the first dress, but I do prefer the second one, it's adorable! I reckon Amara would look just toooooooo gorgeous in it! And I LOVE those little shoes! :cloud9:

I love both, but I think the second would make her stand out. I just dont know if those shoes will go with the dress, what do you think? I adore the little shoes. its really hard to find white shoes and not ivory.

:flower:


----------



## Shabutie

Or this dress?

Oh now im finding them all, i cant decide. lol
 



Attached Files:







Amaras dress1.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Mynx

Oooo I like that one too! x


----------



## Shabutie

Thinking of getting OH an engraved watch as a wedding present!


----------



## Shabutie

Thinking along the lines of something like these. But I think it'll be best to go into the store to check they can get engraved.
 



Attached Files:







pauls watch.jpg
File size: 9.9 KB
Views: 1









pauls watch1.jpg
File size: 12.5 KB
Views: 1









pauls watch2.jpg
File size: 8.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Tiff

Aww I love the 2nd dress!! Mainly because its incredibly similar to the one I have for Claire, so rather partial. :blush: The other two are adorable as well! Sorry I'm not much help! I love little girl dresses.

Love the watch idea! :thumbup:


----------



## Shabutie

Had bit of a melt down at my mum's. We were talking about my hen night, and I just cant seem to sort things out. Then it progresses onto the actual wedding, and I burst out crying because it all seems to be falling apart! 1 bridesmaid left, OH family dont mention the wedding, everything seems to need to be done last mintue, OH isnt here to help sort out church stuff... the list goes on.

I know it will all work out, but when I dont have OH to fall back on it's really difficult, it's like im planning a wedding all on my own. 

It is only 15 weeks and 6 days to go, which really doesnt sound like that much at all, and I have so many things that I need to do, maybe I should write them all down here, and keep track, and mark off when I have done it. I dunno. :sad1:


----------



## Shabutie

Wrote out the monthly cheques to the DJ and Car man this morning so will get them sent off tomorrow.

Decided to pay for things monthly, like the church, car, DJ and reception hall, to make everything that little bit easier. I also like the idea of not having huge outstanding bills so close to the big day :thumbup:


----------



## Lisa84

Definately write a list hun and then you can work through it and mark things off. I find when i have so much to do and don't have a definate plan of what to do first i end up stressed and just not doing anything coz doing it all seems so daunting! :hugs: xxx


----------



## Shabutie

Thats kinda how I feel, I cant be bothered with the planning some days as there seems to be so many little things that keep popping up in my head. I think a list is in order, maybe i'll work on it later, get all my thoughts out of my head, because there are alot! :haha:


----------



## Lisa84

I do it at work and it seems to work really well. It means that you can focus on the thing that needs doing there and then rather than thinking about all the other stuff coz u know those are on the list and you will get to them eventually :)

I might write down a list of things that need doing even tho mine isn't for another year :) xx


----------



## Shabutie

Ahh well being organised will help plan everything alot more easier, the year will go rather quick, and be here no time! 

:flower:


----------



## Lisa84

I need to get everything down in a definate plan before i'm called upon for IVF coz that could be anytime within the next year. The more i get sorted before then the better :) xx


----------



## Shabutie

Just trying to organise myself, I'm getting rather stressed out :wacko:

Things still need to buy:
Amara's outfit: Dress, shoes, tights, cardi.
My wedding underwear: bra and Knickers
Men's suits
Wedding post box stuff
Make-up and nail varnish
Tablecloths
Banners
Wine glasses
Food
Ingredients to make favours (Peppermint creams and coconut ice to compliment wedding colour's)
Gifts for everyone
OH's watch and book
OH's wedding card
Everyone else's cards
Pay off alterations 
Small servettes for cake
2 buttonholes
Flowers for centrepieces(wont buy until the day)



Things still need to do:
Hire men's wasitcoats and tie (Moss Bros)
Make wedding post box
Decorate wedding favour boxes
Get ear's pierced
Get hair cut
Practice hair with bridesmaid
Order the food
Make favours
Organise Hen Night: ALMOST DONE. JUST NEED TO ORDER INVITES AND SEND THEM OUT
Send brother his reading: NOW HAS BEEN SENT
Get OH's watch engraved
Contact church about Banns
Find out how OH can take on my last name
Create OOS
Create song list for DJ
Book my dress in to ba altered
Give Aunty ribbon for cake
Catch up with best man, see if he has planned anything for the Stag do
Send out final invites: ALL SENT
Chase up guest confirmation after 6th July
Take buttonhole to dad's grave: attach a small note
Put other favours into organza bags


----------



## Shabutie

So here are my first attempts at my Hen Night invites, what do you all think? I really like them, and I cant believe how cheap they are. Wish I did my invites this way now. Oh well!
 



Attached Files:







Front invite.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 17









Back invite.jpg
File size: 13 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Tiff

:thumbup: LOVE them!!! You are having your Hen night the week before I have my bachelorette party! :dance: Going to be so much fun!!!


----------



## honeybee2

theyre beautiful! x


----------



## Mynx

Love the Hen night invites hun! You're having yours the same night I'm having mine :haha:


----------



## Shabutie

Mynx said:


> Love the Hen night invites hun! You're having yours the same night I'm having mine :haha:

Ahh really? Thats so cool, shall have to come back here and share what we both go up to. I decided to include more people in my evening hen night, as I figured Im only getting the one! :thumbsup:

it's only £3.70 something I think for 10 invites, bargain I think!

:flower:


----------



## Mynx

Wow that is a bargain! 

Definately come back on here the day after (if we can face it :haha:) with piccies if possible! I know there'll be plenty of pics at mine lol! x


----------



## Shabutie

Yeah I hope everyone will bring a camera, if not I have one, and will take pics. But I always find it is me who takes the pics so im never in them.

What do you have planned for your Hen Night?

:flower:

ETA: Invites were from Vista Print, you can customize them to fit your details.


----------



## Mynx

Brilliant, I'll go check out Vistaprint over the next few weeks, thanks hun :thumbup: 

We're only going to my local pub, nothing exciting, but it's perfect for all the girls! I'm too old to be clubbing and besides, I've been there, done that, had the blisters from the high heeled shoes :rofl: 
We'll probably have a few drinks at my place with some nibbles and then pop off down to my local (we'll have a section of the pub reserved for us) and the manager has assured us that there'll be a decent DJ there who will be fully aware that there's a hen night going on and will play what we want in the way of music :happydance: Apparently, the word stripper was mentioned when Elisha (my eldest daughter and also my MOH - she's actually organising the hen night) spoke to the pub manager :blush: So that should be fun! As far as I know, she's going to be getting sashes, head boppers.. the lot... penis straws .. gawd help me :rofl:


----------



## Shabutie

Ahh it sounds like so much fun, I cant wait to see your pictures!

Mine is taking place at my house.

I am putting on some food and decorating the house up with banners etc.

Then I have asked all the girls to do the following:

* *Turn up wearing something green*, my colour scheme is green so thought it would be cool. My wig is green, and I will wear green nail varnish and maybe green eye makeup.
** Bring their favourite party snack*
* *Bring their favourite alcohol*
* *Bring their favourite party CD's*
* *Bring a 4 pack of toilet roll*, this is for a game we are playing, making wedding dresses.
* *Turn up in a wig* My wig is the picture, I think it is super funky.

And we are going to play loads of different games. So hoping it will be fun, im organising mine. My sister should of been doing it, but she is no longer my chief Bridesmaid.
 



Attached Files:







Wig.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Mynx

Ooo that sounds like fun too! If mine wasnt on the same night, I'd be gatecrashing, all decked out in a green wig :haha:
Elisha knows what I like and what I dont like so I'm hoping she actually takes note of that and does me proud ;) I'm sure she will tho, she organised a surprise birthday gathering for my birthday in the space of a fortnight and was very sneaky about it, I had absolutely no idea!


----------



## Shabutie

Ah your daughter sounds fab! :thumbup:

I think OH's Best Man wont organise anything that OH will want to do, but i dont want to interfear with it, as that is the blokes domain. but he keeps joking about sending him to Plymouth or Frane and shaving his eye brows! :(


----------



## Mynx

Aaaahhh boys and their need to do stuff like that! That's why it's always better to have your hen/stag do a couple of weeks before the wedding ;)


----------



## Shabutie

So... I just went and ordered some Hen Night bits and bobs. I still have some more bits to get, but I cant wait for these to arrive! :happydance:

https://i872.photobucket.com/albums/ab287/Shabutie0609/Wedding%20Planning/WindowBanner.png
https://i872.photobucket.com/albums/ab287/Shabutie0609/Wedding%20Planning/Banner.png
https://i872.photobucket.com/albums/ab287/Shabutie0609/Wedding%20Planning/Balloons.png
https://i872.photobucket.com/albums/ab287/Shabutie0609/Wedding%20Planning/BrideBopper.png
https://i872.photobucket.com/albums/ab287/Shabutie0609/Wedding%20Planning/BridesmaidBopper.png
https://i872.photobucket.com/albums/ab287/Shabutie0609/Wedding%20Planning/Henbadges.png
https://i872.photobucket.com/albums/ab287/Shabutie0609/Wedding%20Planning/Badges.png
https://i872.photobucket.com/albums/ab287/Shabutie0609/Wedding%20Planning/Trivia.png


----------



## Smile181c

I can't wait to plan muy hen party properly! Haha

Your invites are lovely! Love the wig as well  

I'm the same as you, I want all the stereotypical hen night stuff, willy straws, veil, sashs, garters etc lol when I went on one of my friends hen nights, her MOH had brought her a male blow up doll to take around the clubs with us! It was hilarious, only 1 club out of everywhere we went said we had to leave him in the cloak room :haha: We named him after her groom and the bouncers all loved him  She has mentioned buying me one for my hen night......haha xx


----------



## Shabutie

So I lost 3lbs this week :happydance: rather pleased with myself!


----------



## AriesMom07

Hey I am new to this area over here but I read through your thread and your dress is gorgeous...did you make the bouquets yourself? If so I need a lesson on that!


----------



## Shabutie

Ahh thank you, I really should try it on again and take a few pics.

No, unfortunatly I didnt make them, although I think it wouldnt be too difficult once you knew what you were doing.

Are you getting married soon?

:flower:


----------



## Shabutie

So I ordered some more bits for my hen night. Took a while to find the best prices on the straws, but I got there in the end :thumbup:

I plan to put 3 foil curtains up on my front room large window (it takes up an entire wall) and then 1 in the doorway of the front room, and the final in the doorway to the kitchen, which is where I will set up all the food! So excited about it all now! 13 weeks till the Hen Night! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







Foil curtains.jpg
File size: 7.1 KB
Views: 1









Willy straws.jpg
File size: 11.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Tiff

Love all your stuff!!! And well done on the loss this week, fabulous job sweetie!!!


----------



## Shabutie

So another fall out with my sister :cry:... so she will not be attending my wedding for definate now (I was re thinking as to whether to invite her again, depending on how we were ge tting along nearer the time) and I cant see us speaking anytime soon. So I have lost a sister and Amara has lost her Aunty all in one evening. 

Why is everything falling apart in the lead up to this bloody wedding :nope:


----------



## Tiff

:( I'm so sorry to hear that hun! We're here if you want to vent. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Shabutie

Have decided on Amara's dress :happydance::

https://i872.photobucket.com/albums/ab287/Shabutie0609/Wedding%20Planning/whitedress1.jpg

So was looking for knickers and socks to go with them, what do you think of these, which are your favourite?

https://www.christeningsandoccasion...nickers-in-ivory-with-diamonte-trim-992-p.asp

https://www.christeningsandoccasions.co.uk/girls-plain-knit-white-diamonte-socks-1288-p.asp

https://www.christeningsandoccasions.co.uk/baby-knickers-in-white-with-white-flower-trim-951-p.asp

https://www.christeningsandoccasion...ory-lace-sizes-0-6-and-6-12-months-2257-p.asp


----------



## Shabutie

Sent of the cheques to the DJ and the Car man for this months payment, and put the church and Hall money away so that it wont get spent... I am getting organised... finally :haha:

Had another fiddle about with make up last night, so I'm gonna re do it, and I will post some pics up later. I think I may have cracked it! Hopefully it is noticable though!


----------



## Smile181c

Well done on your weight loss! My special K diet, went out of the window on the weekend, but I'm back to it today!! lol 

Sorry to hear about your sister :hugs: I don't know whats been going on but you know we're here if you need to moan about anything :flower: 

And Amara's dress is beautiful hun :cloud9: I prefer the 3rd link for the underwear! xxx


----------



## Shabutie

Ahh dieting is hard, and the weekends always lead me to a little treat. :haha:

Well me and my sister thrashed it out a bit more over text yesterday, so I think I can safely say we arent going to be talking for a long long time! 

So, what do you girls think of this eye make-up? I really need to keep practicing!
(Ignore the moody face, I hate my picture being taken, and my smile only looks good when its natural, not forced. lol)

https://i872.photobucket.com/albums/ab287/Shabutie0609/Wedding%20Make-up%20Practice/P1010216.jpghttps://i872.photobucket.com/albums/ab287/Shabutie0609/Wedding%20Make-up%20Practice/P1010210.jpg


----------



## Smile181c

Very natural looking hun :) :thumbup: I like it! 

Are you wearing your glasses on the day? 

And loving your chest piece by the way! What does it say? xxx


----------



## Shabutie

Thank you! 

I am, I look silly without them on. I am finding it hard to get it the right tone, so that it shows up amongst the metal :haha:

My tattoo says (I know it in my sig, but thats small) says:

'lifes challenges aren't supposed to paralyze you, they are supposed to help you discover who you are'

:flower:


----------



## Smile181c

I'm sure you'll get it :) I think I'll do my own make up as well :) 

Thats a lovely saying. Did it hurt on your chest? xx


----------



## Shabutie

It wasn't that bad actually. Worst part was in the middle, it felt like it was getting done on my chin, because it vibrates loads. Very weird feeling.

My worst is probably the back of my leg, right near the bend.

Have you go any tattoos?

xXx


----------



## Smile181c

Yeah, I have a flower on my hip, some chinese writing down the back of my neck and I have my whole back tattooed with cherry blossoms falling from a cherry blossom tree branch :) 

I know what you mean about the weird vibrations. There was one part of my back that felt as though he was tattooing the side of my neck! Very strange  xxx


----------



## Shabutie

Wow, your back once sounds lovely!

So, my willy straws arrived just now and dare I say it.. they are bigger then expected!! I also thought to myself... if only the postman knew he was holding 12 penis's! :rofl: I shall take a pic and upload it!


----------



## Shabutie

Here they are!

I wonder what my friends will think when they turn up on the night! :haha:
 



Attached Files:







P1010206.jpg
File size: 13.2 KB
Views: 2









P1010207.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Mynx

Omg they're hilarious! They have veins on and everything!! :rofl:


----------



## Shabutie

I know, how realistic! :rofl: I think i'll be too embarressed to suck my drink up with them! Will deffo have to take pics! :haha:

I got 12 for £4.24 including delivery, so I think a great bargain, but took a while to source!


----------



## Smile181c

Haha they're huge! You'll be blushing the whole night  Xxx


----------



## hakunamatata

Love the pics! Your cake is super cool, and that church is lovely!


----------



## hakunamatata

I had penis straws for my batchelorette :rofl:


----------



## hakunamatata

Shabutie said:


> Have decided on Amara's dress :happydance::
> 
> https://i872.photobucket.com/albums/ab287/Shabutie0609/Wedding%20Planning/whitedress1.jpg
> 
> So was looking for knickers and socks to go with them, what do you think of these, which are your favourite?
> 
> https://www.christeningsandoccasion...nickers-in-ivory-with-diamonte-trim-992-p.asp
> 
> https://www.christeningsandoccasions.co.uk/girls-plain-knit-white-diamonte-socks-1288-p.asp
> 
> https://www.christeningsandoccasions.co.uk/baby-knickers-in-white-with-white-flower-trim-951-p.asp
> 
> https://www.christeningsandoccasion...ory-lace-sizes-0-6-and-6-12-months-2257-p.asp

love love love!!!


----------



## hakunamatata

Shabutie said:


> Had bit of a melt down at my mum's. We were talking about my hen night, and I just cant seem to sort things out. Then it progresses onto the actual wedding, and I burst out crying because it all seems to be falling apart! 1 bridesmaid left, OH family dont mention the wedding, everything seems to need to be done last mintue, OH isnt here to help sort out church stuff... the list goes on.
> 
> I know it will all work out, but when I dont have OH to fall back on it's really difficult, it's like im planning a wedding all on my own.
> 
> It is only 15 weeks and 6 days to go, which really doesnt sound like that much at all, and I have so many things that I need to do, maybe I should write them all down here, and keep track, and mark off when I have done it. I dunno. :sad1:

Keeping a to do list and checking things off is SO helpful. A lot of the bridal wedding sites have those types of lists. 

Bring safety pins and tylenol! And tampons! And don't forget to just s-l-o-w down and enjoy the day because it's true what they say, it goes by fast!


----------



## hakunamatata

something like this

Or this

Or this


----------



## hakunamatata

Shabutie said:


> Yeah I hope everyone will bring a camera, if not I have one, and will take pics. But I always find it is me who takes the pics so im never in them.
> 
> What do you have planned for your Hen Night?
> 
> :flower:
> 
> ETA: Invites were from Vista Print, you can customize them to fit your details.

Maybe invest in disposable cameras and put them on the tables??


----------



## Shabutie

Just a quick update: My hen night bits and pieces arrived and are fab. :)

I have sent my hen night invite outs, and am only waiting on 3 people to confirm if they are attending. :)

I also have to contact the church at the beggining of June about our Banns being read. Need to speak to them about OH taking my name.

OH's best man is taking him paintballing for his stag do, and then to a pub for something to eat and a few drinks. i think OH will enjoy this.

14 weeks tomorrow until the big day!

:flower:


----------



## hakunamatata

What exactly is hen night? Is that like a batchelorette party? I should just Google it but it's more fun harassing you.


----------



## Shabutie

Haha, yep you got it! Exactly the same thing really. I have only ever been to two, second time I was preggo with Amara and I felt so uncomfy. Hopefully mine will be fun. lol

:flower:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Wow. It sounds like everything is coming together for you. Good luck with continued planning!


----------



## Smile181c

I got back from a hen weekend on Sunday and I'm mega excited for mine now lol yours will be ace! xx


----------



## Tiff

I went to a bachelorette party this past weekend too, was SO much fun! 

Sorry you are feeling so stressed out sweetie. I kind of did a :shock: when you wrote how far away it is, for whatever reason 15 weeks seems less than 3 months? :dohh: :haha:


----------



## Shabutie

I know it's scary isn't it! Now its only 14 weeks! :shock:

Yeah I think I was having a down time. I dont think any of this will seem real until my OH gets home 5 weeks before the wedding as we all are running about like headless chickens trying to get everything done!

:flower:


----------



## Shabutie

So the OH is home, thought I should get back on track with the wedding planning! 

So our Order of Service is all typed up, its just a case of printing them all off. worked out, we'll have to cut about 380 of the buggers! :wacko:

Wedding post box is done! :happydance:

We worked out our budget and its super super tight! Cant believe how much we have left to pay off, and how little is in the bank! The remainder of the church, hall, car and DJ, is £1045. Food is £500. Men's suits are £360, oh the list is endless :cry: :haha:

Our Banns still havent been read, in either church :dohh:

Oh the STRESSSSSSSS!!!!


----------



## hakunamatata

Just breathe!! Do you have any relatives who might loan you a bit of money for the rest of the expenses?

:hugs:


----------



## Smile181c

Welcome back :) 

Breathe... :flower: xx


----------



## Shabutie

Thanks girls!

Me and OH sat and did a calender type thing, were we have set days for getting everything done, theres still a load of things to do, but its better seeing it being written down, and then watching them get ticked off!

Worked out our budget, and think im gonna have to ask my mum if we can have our wedding present early, which she said we can if needed, just so that we can pay the food off, everything else should just about get sorted by ourselves!

We now have dates for our Banns to be read at the church we are marrying in, they are 24th and 31st of July, then the 7th August, so just waiting on the other church!

I've just sat and wrapped everybodies gifts, I think they look so cute! I will post a pic in a bit. 

Phew what a hectic few days, but its slowly comming together!

:happydance:


----------



## Shabutie

Here are everyone's gifts, minus 1 Usher!

https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/263973_10150315362772037_679337036_9963336_7336326_n.jpg


----------



## Smile181c

Aw the gifts look amazing hun, love the wrapping paper!


----------



## Amy-Lea

The gifts look adorable!


----------



## Shabutie

Thanks guys! :hugs:

I got the wrapping paper in Tesco as it was reduced! So happy with the presents. I got my dad a crystal whisky glass engraved for £14.99, on special offer. And it really feels and looks way more expensive then it actually was. SAme with the Usher and Best Mans bottle opener, alot more chunkier then expected, and deffo looks more then what we paid for it!


Off out round a friends for a little gathering! Wahoo, time to chill. Also, got a letter this morning saying we are entitiled to Tax credits, so I think we will only need to borrow £200 off my mum, maybe less then that! :happydance:


----------



## leash27

Your presents look so pretty!

Not long to go now, you better be sticking around once you are a wifey!! I still need help lol!!

x


----------



## Shabutie

leash27 said:


> Your presents look so pretty!
> 
> Not long to go now, you better be sticking around once you are a wifey!! I still need help lol!!
> 
> x

I know its so scary to think how close it is all getting! 54 days left! :wacko:

Ahh Im sure I will. I want to see everyones wedding pics and help out if I can!



So my mum actually gave us our wedding present today, £1000. I asked if we could use £200 from it, to help pay off the food, and she just gave it all to us, and said we can use it all to help with the wedding, or keep the remaining for after! I so love my parents! I feel a bit more relaxed now about everything. And tomorrow im going round my nans, and mum, me and nan are all gonna get cracking with some more wedding favour boxes! :happydance:


----------



## hakunamatata

Awesome!!!


----------



## honeybee2

aw, thats so lovely of your mum!


----------



## Shabutie

So another spanner in the works! 

Oh Nan is no longer comming. We got a card this morning (just addressed to OH) saying that as much as she loves him, she does not feel she can attend the wedding, but wishes him well in the future! :saywhat:

Now I think this is all because I dont get on with OH mum (her daughter) and OH's mum has been talking to his Nan about everything that has been going on between us. We are currently not talking, and when they came round last week, i didnt talk to them, but I had a chat with his dad, and MIL was overhearing bits.

Im trying to look on the positive side, and think, Oh well its you thats missing out, but I just feel so bad for OH. No one on his side has shown any interest in the wedding, and since we have got together all he has had is a moaning mum and dad, trying to split us up, and tell him how he is making mistake!

On the plus side, should gegt a few more favour boxes out the way by tonight :happydance:


----------



## honeybee2

MrHB's nan isn't coming either. She lives up north with her dog (who happens to be the most important thing in her life, even though its an ungly scraggly thing!) She doesnt want to travel because she doesnt want to leave her dog. Fair enough, old people get so attached to their animals after their beloved has died. I do get on with MIL very well and I met his nan for the first time a few weeks back and she told MIl that she really liked me. Apart from two cousins, his only famiyl at the wedding will be his mum, stepdad and brother, no one else gave a crap.

It is sad and upsetting but as you say- its their loss. He's invited lots of friends instead. x


----------



## Mynx

Aww sorry to hear that hun :hugs: But I agree with you and HB.. it's their loss! 

I only have my dad and his wife and my Aunt and her husband coming to the wedding on my side of the family because all my cousins etc are complete twats! The whole day would turn into a complete farce and besides, we had to cut our guest list down because we just couldnt afford to have a big 'do! So it was a case of choosing who we REALLY wanted to be there and who was important to us. 
I know I'll have a great day regardless of my waste of space cousins not being there because I have some great friends who I class as my family anyways :) x

Love the gift wrapped pressies! I hadnt even considered doing this for ours, we were just going to hand them out as they are :haha: But looking at yours, I'm feeling the need to get some wrapping done ;)


----------



## Stacey_Ann

Hi hun,

I've still got to get my Mum's, Usher's, Best Man's and my Nan's (as she's done LOADS!) presents. Where did you get the whisky glass from??

xx


----------



## Shabutie

Stacey_Ann said:


> Hi hun,
> 
> I've still got to get my Mum's, Usher's, Best Man's and my Nan's (as she's done LOADS!) presents. Where did you get the whisky glass from??
> 
> xx

https://www.find-me-a-gift.co.uk/personalised-crystal-whisky-tumbler.html

Here you go :) I brought it with the presentation box too, which is blue. It really is a lovely gift, and like I said, Looks and feels more expensive then it actually is.

I brought my other girts from here:

https://www.thegiftexperience.co.uk/

My bridesmaid and aunty (who is makiung our cake) have an engraved compact mirror and our ushers and best man have bottle openers, which are engraved. I was very impressed by these, very heavy and expensive looking. Picture doesnt do it justice really. My mum got an engraved photo keyring. I brought my nan and engraved bookmark. She has done lots to help out and reads every night, so it has her name engraved on it. If you want the links to them, i will gladly pass them on. :hugs:


----------



## Shabutie

Mynx, I love wrapping presents, and when I saw the paper on offer it was kind of an 'Ah Ha' moment :haha: We have brought the men a cufflinks and sock sets with their titles on 'Groom' 'Usher' Father of Bride' etc... so am tempted to wrap them, and tell the guys to open them before they get dressed. 

We have also brought our bridesmaid some jewllery for the day, so they are in like a little white heart box with stuff on it, so she can open them as she is getting ready, and her other gifts (compact mirror and Me2You bridesmaid teddy) will be given out at the reception.

:flower:

:flower:


----------



## Stacey_Ann

Shabutie said:


> Stacey_Ann said:
> 
> 
> Hi hun,
> 
> I've still got to get my Mum's, Usher's, Best Man's and my Nan's (as she's done LOADS!) presents. Where did you get the whisky glass from??
> 
> xx
> 
> https://www.find-me-a-gift.co.uk/personalised-crystal-whisky-tumbler.html
> 
> Here you go :) I brought it with the presentation box too, which is blue. It really is a lovely gift, and like I said, Looks and feels more expensive then it actually is.
> 
> I brought my other girts from here:
> 
> https://www.thegiftexperience.co.uk/
> 
> My bridesmaid and aunty (who is makiung our cake) have an engraved compact mirror and our ushers and best man have bottle openers, which are engraved. I was very impressed by these, very heavy and expensive looking. Picture doesnt do it justice really. My mum got an engraved photo keyring. I brought my nan and engraved bookmark. She has done lots to help out and reads every night, so it has her name engraved on it. If you want the links to them, i will gladly pass them on. :hugs:Click to expand...

that'd be a MASSIVE help thankyou! :happydance: xxxx


----------



## Smile181c

those websites are ace :D xx


----------



## Shabutie

So... here's me in my dress. It's the first time that I havent wanted to cry in it. And thats not a good cry, its a 'you look fat and horrible' cry, I think it was because I had my hair down... Please dont laugh! :kiss:
 



Attached Files:







P7170668.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Shabutie

So with 7 weeks to go, we are slowly getting there. Banns are all in place, ready to be read. food will be ordered soon, and the final ideas for hall decorations are vertually in place.

How does this sound? We are now going to use white banqueting roll on the tables with a green organza table runner down the middle, with green scatter crystals/gems scattered around the table with a small vase of white flowers in the middle on the organza runner. There will also be some small silver buckets with mints in them. Probably either side of the vase.

Then yesterday went into M and S and found some ties that were an identical match to our colour scheme. :happydance: So we are now just going to buy everything for the suits. The men wont have a waistcoat, although OH may wear just a plain black one, and have a plain black suit with the green tie and button hole. I think this will look smart enough :thumbup:

I now need to buy some white flat shoes because my dress comes too far off the ground with the shoes I had already brought, but thats no biggie. 

We tried Amara's dress on her and its a big too long atm, but hopefully it will be just right time the wedding gets here. Will have to take a picture of her in it tomorrow. 

Were slowly getting there! Cant believe how fast its coming rounf! :shock:


----------



## Arlandria

Aw hun, it really suits you! :) xx


----------



## sparkledust

Hi hun, been reading your wedding journal, youv'e done fab saving money here and there hope i'll be as thrifty! I think it's going to be beautiful, and you make a very lovely bride indeed!:flower: Btw love the green colour scheme xx


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

I think it's a lovely dress and that you look gorgeous chick! :thumbup: and I just noticed you started this journal on my wedding day! :haha:


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

I absolutely love the dress, and you look gorgeous!! Can't wait to see more pics from the wedding :) :)


----------



## Shabutie

sparkledust said:


> Hi hun, been reading your wedding journal, youv'e done fab saving money here and there hope i'll be as thrifty! I think it's going to be beautiful, and you make a very lovely bride indeed!:flower: Btw love the green colour scheme xx

Ah thank you, still not 100% in my dress, but I think once its been altered to fit better (needs takling in at the top and around the waist a little) then i'll feel more confortable in it. Yeah im always trying to find a bargain :) Green my fav colour, but god isnt it difficult to get things to match!



Mrs Gibbo said:


> I think it's a lovely dress and that you look gorgeous chick! :thumbup: and I just noticed you started this journal on my wedding day! :haha:

Ah how weird is that! And thank you. We didnt have chance to do my makeup, so that will be done next time, and maybe my flowers!



iHeartbaby#1 said:


> I absolutely love the dress, and you look gorgeous!! Can't wait to see more pics from the wedding :) :)

Thanks hun, well only 7 weeks to go so not a huge wait! Scary stuff! :haha:


----------



## Shabutie

Oh, and brought my wedding knickers too! They dont match my white bra, but who the heck is gonna see them apart from OH :haha:

https://www.marksandspencer.com/Por...031&pf_rd_p=215570647&pf_rd_s=related-items-3

In purple thou!


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

My underwear didn't match either :rofl: I had an Ultimate Strapless Wonderbra in Nude and my Australia knickers that my Mum bought me! :haha:


----------



## Mynx

Mine wont be matching either.. I'll be wearing a strapless Triple X boost bra by La Senza, a waist cincher/girdle type thingamebob and frilly red and white knickers :haha:


----------



## Smile181c

Your dress is lovely hun :hugs: Love the green colour! 

And the table decoration sounds fab! xx


----------



## Shabutie

So done lots today.

I brought my wedding make up, so am going to try it all out a bit later on, hopefully it looks better then what ive done before. It should do as ive brought primer, conealer, blusher, loose powder, eye stuff and lip gloss... so girly :haha:

Went and got our 2 remaining button holes, which were for OH's dad and my dad's grave. However, they had a change in suppliers, so nothing they had was an exact match to what we already had :( but we sorted it. Both our dad's (my step-dad) with have to two new ones. Then my dad's for his grave will have the older one. So hopefully if people do notice, then we can say we did it on purpose so that the dads had matching ones. :haha:

Have ordered my diamante headband, my banqueting roll for the tables, my green table sparkles, sample of the organza table runner, and debating whether to order some ballons. Thinking of just blowing them up, and tieing them along some ribbon (so it kinda looks like bunting) and put them around the hall. Might add a bit of colour in.

6 weeks and 6 days to go!!!! :headspin:


----------



## honeybee2

my undies wont match either- I have a wonderbra in nude and ava loves vintage panties!


----------



## hakunamatata

I love your dress. You're beautiful.

I also love to wrap presents!


----------



## michyk84

just read your whole thread love everything the flowers are beautiful & your dress is stunning


----------



## Shabutie

Aww thank you, prob didnt take long to read :haha: Bit slack on the whole journal thing

:flower:


----------



## Shabutie

So i tried to do my wedding make up last night, and it was bloody horrible. Going to have another try now, fingers crossed it works okay. Think I will be practicing every night for the next 6 weeks! :dohh:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

I didn't splurge on much for the wedding but I did pay for a make up artist! I'm not great with make up and can only do eyes :haha: Besides it was quite nice to just sit there with bucks fizz and let everyone else run around!


----------



## Shabutie

So i just look very pale with make up on... :cry:

Would a darker foundation make me not look pale in pictures? Because it looks fine otherwise.

Mind you i think my foundation has SPF, or whatever it is, could this be the reason?

Please help :kiss:


----------



## Mynx

I've read somewere that SPF in foundation makes you look whiter.. something to do with the flash bouncing off it :shrug: Might be worth trying a foundation that doesnt have SPF in it hun :D


----------



## Shabutie

Yeah, i just had a look online, and it says SPF makes the light bounce on your face, and you look like a ghost :dohh: 

It looked okay without the flash. Ill post some pics. Just when I get my eyes right, the face is wrong. lol.


----------



## Shabutie

First is with the flash, second is without flash and directly under and light bulb :dohh: (ignore how big my nose looks in the second one :haha:)
 



Attached Files:







P7210778.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 8









P7210780.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Mynx

Considering there's SPF in your foundation, it hasnt ghosted you out as much as I thought! The makeup looks fine hun, I like the pink blush you've used :) Definately try a foundation without SPF tho and see how that comes out in piccies :D


----------



## Shabutie

Thanks, I feel like Ive got a face full of slap on... ive never worn foundation, powder, blush, lip gloss before, so its all new to me! Wasnt sure whether to use blush seeing as my cheeks are red enough, but I think it makes it look more natural and blended in :thumbup: Will deffo have to get some without it in. Would a darker foundation help too? or just the SPF? Sorry for all the questions :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

You look hot! I'd do ya :haha: You've done a brill job, I'm crap with foundation and all that gubbins :thumbup:


----------



## Shabutie

Well if OH turns me down, I no where to turn then... :rofl:


Thanks hun!


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

:rofl: I just laughed so much I'm crying!


----------



## Mynx

Tbh, looking at the pic of you with no flash, it doesnt look like you need a darker foundation really, just one without SPF :thumbup:


----------



## Shabutie

So the Hen Night wigs have been ordered:

Mine is the first, my bridesmaids is the second :happydance:

And my hairband arrived this morning too! Its exactly what I was after. Will have to get my bridesmaid round to do my hair so I can see how it will look on the day, my hair is a state this morning!
 



Attached Files:







Wig.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 1









Sophie Wig.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

They're so cool!


----------



## Smile181c

They are so ace


----------



## Shabutie

Amara's dress has been dispatched, as has my bridesmaid wig :happydance: So should be here by Monday :happydance:

OH's stag do has been booked, he is going paintballing. It really annoys me that one of the Ushers isnt comming because he didnt bother to book it off work, and the best man needed to book it now. So OH has 6 people (including him) going, which I think it quite nice and small, and then after hes going for a few drinks, which is where my dad and his will join them :thumbsup:

Must get planning my hen night a bit more! 29 days away :shock:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

It'll be fun no matter what! I just had a piss up in my local with a few pitchers of cocktails and I had an absolute blast!


----------



## Mynx

Mrs Gibbo said:


> It'll be fun no matter what! I just had a piss up in my local with a few pitchers of cocktails and I had an absolute blast!

Heh that's pretty much what I'm doing for mine only with an 80's twist ;) I cant wait! :happydance:


----------



## Smile181c

I can't wait for mine lol got aaaaaages to wait yet!! x


----------



## hakunamatata

Shabutie said:


> Amara's dress has been dispatched, as has my bridesmaid wig :happydance: So should be here by Monday :happydance:
> 
> OH's stag do has been booked, he is going paintballing. It really annoys me that one of the Ushers isnt comming because he didnt bother to book it off work, and the best man needed to book it now. So OH has 6 people (including him) going, which I think it quite nice and small, and then after hes going for a few drinks, which is where my dad and his will join them :thumbsup:
> 
> Must get planning my hen night a bit more! 29 days away :shock:

Hey at least he's telling him in advance, one of ours ditched us on the DAY! No phone call or nada! I think I told you before but it's a good story :haha:


----------



## Shabutie

hakunamatata said:


> Shabutie said:
> 
> 
> Amara's dress has been dispatched, as has my bridesmaid wig :happydance: So should be here by Monday :happydance:
> 
> OH's stag do has been booked, he is going paintballing. It really annoys me that one of the Ushers isnt comming because he didnt bother to book it off work, and the best man needed to book it now. So OH has 6 people (including him) going, which I think it quite nice and small, and then after hes going for a few drinks, which is where my dad and his will join them :thumbsup:
> 
> Must get planning my hen night a bit more! 29 days away :shock:
> 
> Hey at least he's telling him in advance, one of ours ditched us on the DAY! No phone call or nada! I think I told you before but it's a good story :haha:Click to expand...

Yeah you told me before! I just dont get why people who say they want to be involved int he wedding, then dont seem to be bothered at all about it. :grr:

Anyway, have just ordered bits for the hen night. Im creating a party bag for everyone. inside it will have:

Shot glass
Willy straw
2x bath bombs
Willy shaped strawberry soap
Party poppers
Few sweets
Badge

Hopefully they like them! :thumbup:


----------



## Shabutie

Okay, so which do you think looks better? I have my own thoughts, but just want to see what others think :flow: (Ignore her pink PJ bottoms)

https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/185399_10150324679342037_679337036_10059944_999510_n.jpg

https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/185354_10150324679402037_679337036_10059945_5147443_n.jpg


----------



## dontworry

I love it without the green jacket over it better, but I think that if it's cold or anything, it will still look quite adorable when she wears it!

Gosh, she is so cute. And I love that the socks don't match on whomever is holding her. ;) I never match my socks!


----------



## Shabutie

Oh this household never wears matching socks :rofl:

So been doing some Hen Night bits again. Instead of spending £15 on this game, I decided to make it mayself. Just a naughty version of pin the tail on the donkey... and here are the 'tails' :winkwink:

https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/199865_10150324845397037_679337036_10062045_6040730_n.jpg

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## hakunamatata

I also like w/o the green jacket as well. Such a cute dress!!!

We played pin the penis on the man for my batchelorette too LOL


----------



## honeybee2

I like the dress either way- :rofl: for the willies!


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

I think it's cute without but it is a lovely little cardigan :D


----------



## michyk84

without the cardigan for me too


----------



## Smile181c

I prefer it without the cardigan too - but the cardi is equally as sweet :) 

Did you draw those willies yourself? They're ace! :rofl: xx


----------



## Shabutie

I love the cardi, but now we have that dress, I think it just doesnt seem as fancy enough to go with it. 

Yeah I drew them, although I didnt make them up myself. I found them online, its from the game that I wanted but thought I can make it cheaper :haha: Cant wait to see everyones face at the hen night, when they look in their party bags and wonder what its for. 

I was thinking of doing it randomly on who gets which one. Although I might just have to take the pierced one for myself! :rofl:


----------



## Shabutie

Have just ordered my other Usher his gift. So should be here soon. I have so many things im waiting on being delivered, might have to stay indoors for the whole week! :haha:

About to sort out food amounts, and then hopefully order it in the next few days. 

I must go back and tick off things on my list!


----------



## Shabutie

Oh yeah, I forgot (I dont know how) we had our Banns read for the first time today at our church. OH decided to wear a Led Zappelin top that said 'Stairway to Heaven' on it :rofl: And when our names were mentioned at the beggining, Amara decided to start grunting!

Here are some pics from inside the church.
 



Attached Files:







Photo0287.jpg
File size: 45.6 KB
Views: 4









Photo0288.jpg
File size: 43.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Shabutie

RED = STILL NEED TO DO
PURPLE = PLANS IN PLACE/HALF DONE
GREEN = COMPLETED

Things still need to buy:

Amara's outfit: Need to sort out a cardi and plain white sleepsuit! Dress, shoes and socks GOT. 
My wedding underwear: bra and Knickers GOT
Men's suits Going on the 6th August
Wedding post box stuff GOT
Make-up and nail varnish
Tablecloths GOT
Wine glasses
Food
Ingredients to make favours (Peppermint creams and coconut ice to compliment wedding colour's)
Gifts for everyone GOT
OH's watch and book
OH's wedding card GOT
Everyone else's cards
Pay off alterations BRIDESMAID DONE.
Small servettes for cake
2 buttonholes GOT
Flowers for centrepieces(wont buy until the day)



Things still need to do:

Make wedding post box DONE
Decorate wedding favour boxes 8 LEFT
Get ear's pierced DONE
Get hair cut
Practice hair with bridesmaid DONE 
Order the food
Make favours
Organise Hen Night: ALMOST DONE. 
Send brother his reading: DONE
Get OH's watch engraved
Contact church about Banns DONE. ALL DATES IN PLACE
Find out how OH can take on my last name DONE.
Create OOS NEED TO CONFIRM ORDER WITH VICAR
Create song list for DJ
Book my dress in to be altered
Give Aunty ribbon for cake DONE
Catch up with best man, see if he has planned anything for the Stag do DONE
Send out final invites: ALL SENT
Chase up guest confirmation after 6th July DONE
Take buttonhole to dad's grave: attach a small note
Put other favours into organza bags
Send cheques to: Church, Hall, DJ and CAR to pay final balance
Finalise music with organist DONE
OH haircut
Put together hen night party bags


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Your church is pretty!


----------



## Shabutie

Thanks, It's tucked away nicely! Ooo its getting more real! :happydance:


----------



## hakunamatata

Oooh pretty church!! And love the color coded list, you are an organized girl!!


----------



## Shabutie

All my hen night bits arrived this morning, well bar 2 things, so I have been putting the party bags together! I really wish it was sooner, im so excited for it! Although if I am pregnant then people might start to guess as i wouldnt be drinking.

My wig arrived too, but as my hair is too long/thick and the wig just doesnt sit right or cover all my hair, so I tried on the wig i got for my bridesmaid and it fits perfect, so just waiting to see if she will swap with me.... which I hope she will seeing as I paid for it :haha:

More things to tick off the list :happydance:


----------



## hakunamatata

I'm so excited for u! I hope it is a BFP!!!


----------



## dontworry

I LOVE your list - so detailed and everything is so organized!


----------



## Shabutie

So... it's only 5 weeks and 6 days till the big day!!!! :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo::wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

:wohoo::yipee:


----------



## Shabutie

So look what the postie brought me this morning... willy soaps. They are going in the Hen Night party bag! Strawberry flavour, and I got a free chocolate one! :smug: They smell so yummy!
 



Attached Files:







P7270723.jpg
File size: 42.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

:haha::rofl:


----------



## Mynx

So all your hens will sitting there sniffing small cocks? 

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

If only real ones smelt of strawberry and choccie eh! :haha:


----------



## Shabutie

That and sucking on the willy straws!!! :rofl:


So i've just drawn the 'donkey' for the game im making, I will have to post a pic of it later on once Amara's in bed. His face and hands went a bit dodgy, but he's all there so hey!


----------



## honeybee2

sniffing willies eh?

Least they're clean!


----------



## Tiff

I might be inclined to be down there quite a bit more if P's willy smelled of strawberries or chocolate. :haha:


----------



## Shabutie

But then you might get _too_ carried away... dont think he'd be happy then! :rofl:


----------



## Mynx

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## michyk84

:haha:


----------



## Shabutie

Ok girls so here are my party bags and what they have inside them, and the 'donkey' part for my game!
 



Attached Files:







P7270724.jpg
File size: 37.6 KB
Views: 3









P7270725.jpg
File size: 52.6 KB
Views: 5









P7270746.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

:haha::rofl:


----------



## Shabutie

He's a bit out of proportion... but I dont think it matters too much once we all start sticking the willy's on him! :rofl:

Also, my mum and nan said it looked like OH, the face not the body :haha: Was quite weird showing my 64yr old nan the game and all the willy's! :blush:


----------



## dontworry

I love those soaps! I still have a penis cupcake tin left over from my friend's bachelorette lol. Besides my own party, I don't know when else I'll use it!

It'd be quite terrible if someone were to use them to bake cupcakes for school... ahahaha.


----------



## Shabutie

My organza table runners, and banqueting roll arrived this morning! :happydance: So thats nearly all my decorations sorted for the hall. Just need to get the flowers fresh on the day.

Hopefully go and print off our OOS tomorrow, as the vicar as agreed on the order we've gone for, and the hymns!

40 days!!!!


----------



## hakunamatata

:happydance:


----------



## honeybee2

ooo thats ace! love when everything comes together!


----------



## Shabutie

Been out and got a good few weddingy bits done.

We have ordered our food from M & S grand total of £391. Got OH's wedding shoes, nothing real fancy, they were from Shoe Zone and a bargain at £14. Had to order mine online because they didnt have any in stock! But they are on there way! :happydance: and I managed to get myself my Hen Night top, and it actually goes with my wig, so thats a bonus!

More things to tick off the list :headspin:

38 Days


----------



## Shabutie

So here are mine and OH's wedding shoes... cant seem to find a picture of my Hen Night top... Oh well!
 



Attached Files:







84_304_0660.jpg
File size: 5.1 KB
Views: 1









50255_1.jpg
File size: 8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

I like your shoes! Really cute :D


----------



## honeybee2

flats :thumbup: same as me, I think its the sensible solution!


----------



## michyk84

i love those shoes if i wasnt wearing converse i'd have something like that as i cant wear heels


----------



## Shabutie

Thanks girls... not what I had planned, but my dress looks silly with heels, but I think it will work out for the best, my feet wont ache at the end of the night :haha:

So worked out a few more bits with my mum and dad yesterday about the food that we are going to be doing ourselves, it isnt lots, just:

Colslaw
Prawn voluvants 
Cheese and onion voluvants
Crisps
Cheese and pinapple/pickled onions
Gatuex
Quiche

:thumbup:

Also got our Banns read for the second time yesterday morning, service was alot quicker this week!

*36 days!!!*


----------



## Tiff

We get married NEXT month!! :happydance:

Menu sounds yummy!! :munch:


----------



## Shabutie

I know its real scary saying 'next month'

Well all that food plus the food from M and S should be plenty, i cant wait to see it all on the table and not just a brochure :haha:


----------



## Shabutie

Im debating on whether to wear a veil or not. 

It's always something I thought was too girly for me, but the more I feel about it, the more I want one. Might mean i could wear my hair up and still feel confortable in my dress....


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

It's a shame mine has little purple crystals around the bottom or I'd send you mine. :( Plus it's diamond white in colour. I only wore mine for the ceremony and photos cos it really irritated me :haha:


----------



## Tiff

Gah, I am the queen of veils! :haha: If the shipping charges weren't so high I'd totally send you mine.


----------



## Shabutie

Well MissMummyMoo is selling one for £5 + paypal fees, what do you think of it? Im rubbish with all this girly stuff :haha:

Veil


----------



## Tiff

That's pretty nice! :thumbup: I love the diamonds in it, wish mine had them. :(

Truth be told, you gotta look at it with your dress! But that's a pretty standard veil, looks good with most anything. 

Maybe if you go and try some on in the store to see if you like it, and if you do buy hers?


----------



## Shabutie

Well i've had my dress at home for a long time, so wont be going back to the shop. 

I never tried one on when I got my dress as I totally ruled them out thinking they were too girly for me (this was 2 years ago :haha: )

Thanks though Tiff :kiss:


----------



## Shabutie

Well the car man just got back to me... we have £154 remaing to pay, which we will be doing by the end of this week. Along with the church @ £600, Hall @ £145, DJ @ £98.75

£2 short of £1000, that enough to make me :cry: :haha:


----------



## Tiff

No problem! For the price though that she's selling it for I'd totally buy it just to see. :haha: 

Its pretty wrinkled but that's nothing a steamed room from a hot shower can't fix. :winkwink:


----------



## Shabutie

I was wondering if it would be alright to steam it out, then leave it hanging up, its only 35 days till the big day... so need to get one A.S.A.P if I am going to wear one, to give it time to de-crease :haha:


----------



## Shabutie

I'm buying it.... :happydance: I will have to take a pic of me, with my hairband and the veil once it arrives. Maybe try it with my hair up, see how I feel.


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Is it the right colour? I think you said your dress is ivory so make sure they match :)


----------



## Tiff

Its super easy and only takes about a half hour or so.

Hang the veil from a hanger somewhere in the bathroom. Turn on your shower to full blast hot and keep the doors/windows closed. Don't turn on any fans either! Let the room get really steamy, run the shower for about 10 mins or so. After the 10 mins you can turn off the shower as the room will stay steamy. Wait another 10 and when you go back in almost all the creases will be gone! :thumbup:

Hang it and then all will be done by the time your wedding comes. :)


----------



## Tiff

As for colour - don't worry about it. I was and had so many friends tell me that they had ivory veils with their stark white wedding dresses. No one notices. :thumbup:


----------



## Shabutie

Ahh thanks girls,

MissMummyMoo said it was white, and my dress is white so hopefully it will be perfect! :thumbup:

Thank you so much girls for all the help. Im not even going to tell my mum or anyone (apart from OH and Bridesmaid) that i'll be wearing a veil... as far as everyone knows, im not wearing one. Im already not wearing a tiara :haha: I think me in a dress is a suprise enough in its self! :rofl:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

I didn't have a tiara either! A friend of mine from Fetti made my comb and I bought some pearl topped hairpins from eBay from less than £6. It was a nightmare getting them all out for bed :haha:


----------



## Shabutie

Well i lie, i have just spotted the veil on Ebay. It's a lot less hassle (im new to ebay/paypal) and its starting at 99p so..... Hopefully i'll win it, otherwise i'll be looking for a new one!

:thumbup:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Let me know if you want to look at mine. The purple crystals aren't that noticeable :D


----------



## Shabutie

Thank you hun!

:hugs:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

I'd really like someone to have my veil actually! Our wedding day was the best party ever and we've been so happy everyday since (except when he leaves his pants and socks on the bedroom floor or he doesn't do the washing up :growlmad::haha:) It's yours if you want it!


----------



## taperjeangirl

new (if late) stalker!

Just read through, sorry you are having so many family problems, we are too, I don't actually know if we will have any family at ours but I'm not bothered!

LOVE your green theme, my favourite colour!


----------



## kellysays2u

Hey the lovely Shabutie! As I have said in Autumn Acorns I LOVE your dress.
I read your entire journal front to back last night and I love your Hen night plans and your bouquet's they are gorgeous. Also that church looks AMAZING! I am officially going to be stalking you here as well :)


----------



## Shabutie

D'you think this veil would go with my dress?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Waist-le...=UK_Wedding_Clothing&var=&hash=item7dbce575c4


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

That's basically the same as mine except I added the sparkles :D It'll match up just fine! :thumbup:


----------



## Shabutie

OOo how did you add the sparkles? Just sewed them on?

Your a crafty (in a good way :haha: ) lady!


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

No I used a special glue called Gem-tac! It's bit like PVA so dries clear :) I used Swarovski Rhinestones with flat backs and just stuck them on :haha: I think the Erinite colour would work for you!

EDIT: or maybe the green opal colour :haha:


----------



## kellysays2u

I think the veil would look great. You can either sew the rhinestones or glue them. The gluing is easier as long as you're careful haha. Oh and btw I am checking out another wedding dress store on friday and I believe they have you're exact dress and its one of the ones two of my best friends picked out to try on but with the red sash haha.


----------



## Shabutie

Thanks Gibbo!

I never tried my dress on when I went to buy it. I knew it was the one for me. It has so much detail on it, and on the train. And the sash part comes in loads of different colours. Have to let me know how it goes!


----------



## Shabutie

So my wedding shoes arrived and they dont fit... so got to send them back and try an find others. I'm seriously considering wearing white converse, then just add green laces and wear green socks to tie it all in with the wedding.

So fed up with this bloody shoe hunt!


----------



## taperjeangirl

get converse! I am going to wear some cute irregular choice shoes for my ceremony but changing into cream converse after for the party, comfy dancing shoes!!


----------



## Shabutie

Well atleast with converse I know I will be comfy in them :haha: I doubt anyone will see them under my dress anyway.


----------



## hakunamatata

I ended up getting 2 pairs of shoes for my wedding, and I wore the pair that was more comfortable.

:hugs:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

I wore my heels for the ceremony and then went barefoot for the reception (except out first dance!)


----------



## Smile181c

For my wedding I was trying to plan before I decided on a destination wedding, I was gonna go with some sparkly heels for the ceremony and first part of the reception and then when they started to hurt, I was gonna wear some sparkly flip flops/sandals...converse would be so comfy to wear aswell! No one will see them :) xx


----------



## Shabutie

No wedding stuff has been done today, well apart from my veil has been dispatched. :happydance:

Off out tomorrow to sort out everyone's suits and shirt's... cutting it a bit fine with only 32 days to go, but the Best Man and 1 usher hasnt got back to me to let me know if they are okay for 2pm. it really annoys me that they cant be bothered to let me know. guess will just have to see who turns up tomorrow, and if they dont then I will tell them to go and get their suits themselves! Really dont have time to be messed about so close to the wedding.

Oh, my sister is now comming to the wedding, and she has agreed to be one of our witnesses, along with the Best Man. She decided that she should be there on my big day for me, as we are the only sister's we have. So hopefully we dont fall out in that time! Im just undecided whether she should go to the Hen Night now, as she doesnt get along with one person, but that is something I can sort out next week.


----------



## Shabutie

So the Best Man and Usher is comming today, but only know because we phoned them! Turns out they did get my text but 'forgot' to text back :grr:

Anyway me and Oh have picked our 1st dance. We were going to have Nickleback, Far Away, seeing as OH works away lot, but have just decided on The Used, Smother Me. It's a band I have listened to for many years now, and seen live, and got OH into.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hg9-zW6njmk


----------



## Shabutie

So 2 horus shopping and we have suits! :happydance:

OH's is slightly different style to the rest, but you can hardly tell. Came to £320, but with student discount came to £288, not bad for 5 suits!

Should be going to get everyone's shirt's tomorrow at M and S. Then thats them all sorted as got the ties a little while back!

This is OH's suit and this it everyone else's.


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Me likey!


----------



## Shabutie

Trying to find a pic of the tie's but cant find it in the shade we have :(


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Are they the same colour as your sash?


----------



## Shabutie

Vertually, I will have to take a pic on my camera later on :) 

We nearly ended up with grey suits today (which I dont mind, think would look great with the green) but we got there in the end... And OH is relieved! :haha:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

We got the measurements of Gibbo's suit wrong the first time, it was tiny!! So we had to go back online and order another one! We had black too because at least then he can wear it again :blush:


----------



## Shabutie

Luckily we went to the shop, but OH's dad needs to get his as he is away on holiday atm, but he can go on his own, I dont really want him to match as he isnt part of the wedding party, but OH does so... 

Just took a pic of the tie's and of OH in his suit, shoes and pretended to wear the tie :haha: will upload after dinner.


----------



## Shabutie

Here is OH in his suit and the ties! Excuse his beard, he needs a shave! :haha:
 



Attached Files:







P8060866.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 10









P8060872.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Mynx

Very dapper! The colour of the ties is gorgeous too! :thumbup:


----------



## Tiff

I agree, looks fabulous! :thumbup:


----------



## Smile181c

Ooo lovely! He does not look impressed in that suit haha the colour of the tie is gorg x


----------



## Shabutie

He was annoyed i made him try it after shopping :haha: And he knew it was to go on here! 

So been and got everyone's shirts today, and they had them all in stock £120 in shirts :shock: although we didnt pay for them!

Got to ring the dress lady tomorrow to book a date to get my dress altered! Exciting times. I've also brought my wedding shoes, white converse and the green laces to go with them. Just need to find some green socks, otherwise it'll be white ones!


----------



## Shabutie

Just re read what I wrote... sounds like I stole the shirts... I didnt! :rofl: They each paid for their own, so we only paid for OH's!

Anyway, it's 2.35am and Im listening to Elton John Crocodile Rock as Im trying to think of songs for our song list. I'm discovering so many songs I forgot about, and its keeping me up! I'll pay for it in the morning! But I really do need to finish this song list! Less then a month to go! :shock:


----------



## Shabutie

So decided to create a new list of things that still need doing... Time to see how much I need to cram into 26 days!


Decorate Mr & Mrs sign
Buy plates/bowls/silver platters/cutlery/servettes
Buy wine glasses
Buy food that we are preparing
Buy alcohol and soft drinks
Cut banqueting roll to size. 11 x 2.5M
Write labels out (once they arrive) x 90
Attatch all labels to the bubbles x 90
Buy OH's green boxers
Buy OH a black waistcoat, if we can find one.
Take buttonhole to dad's grave
Collect Order of service
Put ribbon around OOS (Half done)
Practice hair with Bridesmaid
Book tickets, including train tickets for Hen Day
Buy food and drink for Hen Night
Buy something green for Hen Night
Get dress altered (dress in shop being altered as we speak)
Get both dresses steamed at shop
Send song list to DJ
Complete favour boxes
Buy and make pepperming creams
Put together favour bags
Practice make up 1-2 more times (Once when hair is done)
Both me and OH get haircut
Get Usher to read reading to us
Go to wedding rehersal. 1st September at 4pm
Give Banns paper thing from St. Andrews to St. James



I think that is everything... 27 thigns to do and only 26 days remaining! Oh bugger! I need some little elves or somthing!


----------



## honeybee2

coming together nicely hun and so little time to go too. Where is your venue again?


----------



## Shabutie

We are getting married in at the church in Emsworth and then having the reception in the next village hall. My aunty and Nan had their receptions there too.

:flower:


----------



## Shabutie

So all my cutlery, bowls, plates and silver platters have been brought.

I am going to try my hair out today/tomorrow, as I need to leave the rags in over night, and will probably keep them in all day saturday until A is in bed!

At my mums atm, so when I get home I will be cutting the banqueting roll to size and finishing off the favour boxes...


----------



## hakunamatata

It's coming up soon!!! 

:happydance:


----------



## taperjeangirl

so close! Love the suits, what bargains!!


----------



## Shabutie

So OH went paintballing for his stag do today. They were meant to go out for a meal and a few drinks but spent all their money on paintballs :haha:

I have recieved my OOS and am half way throught putting ribbon around them. I will take a pic soon. Never got round to practicing my hair, its somthing i really need to do as its only 3 weeks to go and I still dont know what im doing for it. i practiced my makeup again last night, and my bridesmaid put some fake eyelashes on, and it looked lovely eveb if I do say so myself. I even had my eye brows plucked for the first time! I am so glad i did as they look 100x better then before! 

I have my dress fitting tomorrow at 2pm, so I hope that all goes well. it needs taking in around the waist and bust. :happydance: Hopefully my mum will take some pics so i can upload them too!


----------



## michyk84

the suits/ties are lovely :)


----------



## Shabutie

So I had my dress fitting today and she needs to take 1inch of each side of my waist :happydance: I've added a pic but excuse my face... :haha: I still look fat, but it is quite hard to disguse :haha: 

I'm about to decorate my Mr & Mrs sign and I will remember to take some pics of our OOS, they are simple but I think look fab! :thumbup:

Also managed too find some things to put the knives, forks and spoons in ready for the buffet, and got my ribbon, which will be my shoe laces on my converse... whenever they decide to arrive!

Still havent practiced my hair, and only got 22 days left! If all else fails I will just have it straightened!

:flower:
 



Attached Files:







P8151005.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## honeybee2

you look lovely- are you having a veil?


----------



## Shabutie

Yeah I am having a veil, but dont think I will put it over my face, it annoys me :haha:

Gonna have my hair down too! :)


----------



## Mynx

I wont be having a blusher on mine either hun :) 

I think you look gorgeous sweetie :hugs:


----------



## Shabutie

So here is my Mr & Mrs sign, and my order of service, although the ribbon looks gold for some reason, but is green IRL. I got my dad mentioned in there, and I am going to ask OH if he will mention him, but only for a few seconds :)
 



Attached Files:







P8151030.jpg
File size: 44.3 KB
Views: 5









P8151034.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 5









P8151035.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 8









P8151045.jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Arlandria

Aw, lovely hun xxx


----------



## Mynx

Awww they look fab :)


----------



## Shabutie

Postie brought me my ribbon and tags this morning so the Order of Service have been finished, all 100 of them! Also wrote out all 100 tags to go with the bubbles. 

Off out tomorrow to get OH's dad's suit and collect two parcels from the post office! :happydance:


----------



## michyk84

you look fab :)
love the mr & mrs sign


----------



## Shabutie

Just a little update for myself:

Green = DONE
Red = NOT STARTED
Purple = HALF DONE
Orange = CANT BE DONE UNTIL THE WEEK BEFORE

Decorate Mr & Mrs sign
Buy plates/bowls/silver platters/cutlery/servettes
Buy wine glasses
Buy food that we are preparing
Buy alcohol and soft drinks
Cut banqueting roll to size. 11 x 2.5M
Write labels out (once they arrive) x 90
Attatch all labels to the bubbles x 90
Buy OH's green boxers
Buy OH a black waistcoat, if we can find one.
Take buttonhole to dad's grave
Collect Order of service
Put ribbon around OOS
Practice hair with Bridesmaid
Book tickets, including train tickets for Hen Day
Buy food and drink for Hen Night
Buy something green for Hen Night
Get dress altered (dress in shop being altered as we speak)
Get both dresses steamed at shop
Send song list to DJ
Complete favour boxes
Buy and make pepperming creams
Put together favour bags
Practice make up 1-2 more times (Once when hair is done)
Both me and OH get haircut
Get Usher to read reading to us
Go to wedding rehersal. 1st September at 4pm
Give Banns paper thing from St. Andrews to St. James


----------



## Shabutie

So managed to get OH a waistcoat today :happydance: but OH's family are causing more issues for OH and I feel so sorry for him, he (and I) really dont all this hassle 20 days before we marry!

So my cutlery arrived today, and I missed two parcels, because I was out getting a parcel I missed the other day from the P/Office... I might as well spend the next week there! Im hoping it is my shoes... ive been waiting about 2 weeks for them, and Im dying to put the ribbon in them, see what they look like, and if it'll even work!

Im off up to London on Friday for part of my Hen night, except its during the day and then saturday is my hen night party! Its come round so quick and im really not organised.

I ordered my sister her dress for her seeing as she is no longer a bridesmaid, but if im honest i actually think she will look better in this dress.
 



Attached Files:







Amy's dress.jpg
File size: 37.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## hakunamatata

I love your profile pic of Amara!

That dress for your sis is very pretty.


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

How's your weekend been chick? I know I haven't been around much but as I've been saying a lot recently - It's August! Major busy time at work :( Hope everything's going well with the planning and I can't wait to see pictures of your Hen Weekend in London! :hugs:


----------



## Shabutie

So im back, havent been on properly for almost a week! 

My Hen Day to London was so good, went to Madame Tussuads and then the London Dungeons! My Hen night was the next night, and all was going well until my sister got too drunk threw up on my white dining chair and on my neighbours drive and then layed in the middle of the road and I had to act like her mum to get her in and somehwere safe, but all in all it was a great night, although only half the people turned up so I was left with lots of party bags! Dont know why I bothered really! Anyway, here are the pics from it.

Hen Night

ETA: Had such a laugh with makign the wedding dresses from toilet roll! Mine was white and pink, lol. I even had 'confetti' :haha:

I had my hair cut today, and got a full fringe put in, and tried my veil and hairband thing with it, as well as going back to try my dress on after it was altered and it fit perfect, so i've added those pics... gonna practice my make up again now see how well i get on, although im practically there!

Cant believe in 2 weeks I will be a wife and have a husband!
 



Attached Files:







P8231331.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 10









P8221318.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Love the fringe! and 14 days?! WOW!


----------



## Shabutie

Yeah I know, so scary to think its so soon! Hope you have been keeping okay, and work hasnt been to stressful for you! :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

August's nearly over thank f**k! It's all downhill from here! Any last minute bits to do?


----------



## Shabutie

Oh i've got lots of things to do the week before like make peppermint creams, about 200 of them. Make some more food for the buffet, go to rehersal, get the wine and glasses etc... so still a few more bits but they arent huge things, think im still on schedule for everything though! :happydance:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Good on ya! :thumbup: Sounds like everything's in hand!


----------



## Tiff

TWO WEEKS!!! :dance: That's awesome sweetie!


----------



## Shabutie

Make up with new hair... minus mascara and fake eye lashes!
 



Attached Files:







P8231371.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

You look so pretty! :thumbup:


----------



## hakunamatata

Love your hair!! You're so cute!!

14 DAYS!!!


----------



## Shabutie

So my list of things today are cut the remainder of banqueting roll, did 4 yesterday, got another 7-8 to go! Attatch some more tags to the bubbles! Im hoping my shoes will turn up today, as today is the 6th working day and it said 4-6 working days so if not I will not be happy as I have been waiting 17days for them, and already one delay!! 

Maybe I should try A in her dress too, she hasnt had it on for at least a month!

Im almost in single digits! :happydance:


----------



## Smile181c

Your new hair looks gorgeous :D Can't wait to see what everything looks like all together! Eek! xx


----------



## Shabutie

Afternoon, so sent my song list off the the DJ, at last! and am now 3/4 of the way through sorting the bubbles and tags out! My shoes still havent arrived and am considering asking for a refund, despite being said they have been posted! I ordered them on the 7th!

So tried Amara's dress on her today and it fits soo much better, as shes got a but taller, and her shoes fit well too!

Got to write a timetable of the morning so that everyone knows where they need to be, and a list of all the photos we want taken outside the church! Just when I think I have hardly anything left to do, i think of loads! :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







P8251352.jpg
File size: 40.8 KB
Views: 5









P8251355.jpg
File size: 41.7 KB
Views: 4









P8251357.jpg
File size: 44.6 KB
Views: 4









P8251358.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

So cute! :)


----------



## Smile181c

Aw she looks so adorable! Look at her little shoes! xx


----------



## Mynx

LOVE LOVE LOVE Amara's dress and shoes! She looks just so adorable :cloud9:


----------



## michyk84

hair/makeup looks fab
awwwww how cute is your little one


----------



## Shabutie

Thank you, yeah she is lovely, she isnt in dresses, or shoes, much so is quite a nice change really. Then with her green nappy on underneath she will look gorg. 

Think I might try my make up once more before the big day and remember to put mascara on this time :haha:


----------



## hakunamatata

I'm excited for you! :friends:


----------



## Shabutie

Almost 7 days to go! :happydance:

So i cancelled my shoes from ebay, as the seller said the shoes got lost in the post... so went and brought some today, and put the green ribbon in, as laces, and they look pretty cool, will have to upload a pic.

This next week is so hectic.... i need to create a timetable thing so I make sure I know what Im doing.....and everyone else.

OH has been trying to get hold of his best man for 4 days now, and no luck... starting to pi$$ me off really as he hasnt bothered at all, apart from the Stag do... :( Just hope he gets in touch soon.

I have my rehersal on thursday!!!! :shock:

I've just put my hair in rags, so tomorro I should hopefully upload a pic of the results, and Im hoping it works, otherwise my hair will just be straightened for the day.

Wish me luck :haha:


----------



## Shabutie

So I just wrote out the to do list on the week leading up to the wedding, so starting tomorrow...

Tuesday 30th	
&#8226;	Cut tablecloths
&#8226;	Attach labels to last box of bubbles
&#8226;	Print Simon&#8217;s reading
&#8226;	Send Banns certificate to Judith
&#8226;	Clear memory card
&#8226;	Phone Mr. Dobson about Cheque
&#8226;	Create on the day checklist

Wednesday 31st 
&#8226;	Practice make-up

Thursday 1st	
&#8226;	Buy wine, soft drinks and glasses from ASDA
&#8226;	Practice Amy&#8217;s hair
&#8226;	Rehearsal at church @ 4pm

Friday 2nd	
&#8226;	Paul&#8217;s speech finished today
&#8226;	Buy spring rolls
&#8226;	Buy gift bags x 6

Saturday 3rd 
&#8226;	Paul Haircut
&#8226;	Practice Sophie&#8217;s hair
&#8226;	Ask Paul&#8217;s parents over to collect FIL gift for on the morning of the wedding

Sunday 4th 
&#8226;	Buy favour ingredients
&#8226;	Buy Amara a white sleepsuit
&#8226;	Make favours
&#8226;	Take buttonhole to dad&#8217;s grave 

Monday 5th 
&#8226;	Buy food from ASDA
&#8226;	Cook vol -u- vant cases, cut cheese, make coleslaw, make prawn/cheese and onion filling
&#8226;	Bag up favours
&#8226;	Collect dress&#8217; from shop @ 4pm
&#8226;	Give batteries and memory card to Bob
&#8226;	Give M&S food receipt and £20 to Nan


----------



## hakunamatata

It's all mapped out! You're in the final stretch!!!


----------



## honeybee2

love the hair!


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Just this manic last few days to go and then you're home free! Take the odd moment out to stop and take a breath :thumbup: :hugs:


----------



## Shabutie

So my hair didnt worke,d just looks scruffy, so think i will just stick to straightened hair, and maybe bring the sides back to show off my earrings...

Had a huge argument with the in laws yesterday because we asked his dad to pop over and pick up a gift we had got him to have on the morning of the wedding (sock and cufflink set that says 'father of the groom') and he didnt want to come over and get it, and insisted he came over at 9am this morning to get it, despite us saying no, because we are so busy and this would just be one thing out of the way and crossed off the list. Evenutally they came over, and OH asked his mum to come in to to talk about a few things, mianyl why everything turns into an argument, about 5 mins later she stormed out and slammed the front door waking A up and her screaming because the noise scared her... 

I really detest my in-laws and after this wedding is finished I dont think I will bother with them anymore... we havent asked them to do anything for this wedding and they havent offered, but the one thing OH asks them to do thye dont want to. 

Something more positive... I have my wedding rehearsal tomorrow at 4pm... im super excited... :happydance:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Yay for rehearsal! Mr Gibbo was late for ours! :beer: Men! :shrug:


----------



## twiggy56

Just seen you've got 6 days to go...good luck and enjoy ALL the run-up hun, its not until its all over do you realize its all part of the day itself too :flower:


----------



## Shabutie

My shoes...

And 5 days left :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







P8291372.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## hakunamatata

Love the sneakers!!

5 days???? Holy crap!!!!!


----------



## leash27

Shoes look fab hun!!

I hope you are feeling nice and calm and prepared lol!!

x


----------



## Shabutie

Morning all... considering the amount left to do, I am quite calm about it all, maybe because it hasnt actually set in that it is my wedding in 5 days. However saturday, sunday and monday are very hectic days so the stress could creep up on me.

I'm really looking forward to my wedding rehearsal tonight, get everyone together because I dont think my whole wedding party has been together before!!!

I will update when I come back home how it went...


----------



## Tiff

Have a fabulous rehearsal tonight hunny!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## Mynx

5 days hunny!! Have a great rehearsal :hugs:


----------



## Shabutie

2 days left...

The rehearsal went pants! I was so nervous that I laughed the whole way through it, and we didnt take out Order of service so was unsure of the order of everything. :dohh:

I'm staying at my mum and dad's until the days of the wedding, and still have quite a few more bits to do, although have sorted the bridesmaids hair now and it looks lovely! Even better then what we though we could achieve, so we are all happy people! 

I've made my favours this afternoon, so just waiting for them to go hard, and can pack them up tomorrow morning.

Off to ASDA in the morning to get the last bits of food and then cook them all. Were collecting the dresses from the bridal shop at 2pm tomorrow, and then at 4pm off round my nans for a little get together with a few auntys and uncles, while Oh has his best man round to stay!

I doubt I will get chance to get on tomorrow, so I should be next on as a MRS :happydance:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

:dance::yipee::bunny::happydance::wohoo:


----------



## taperjeangirl

eeek!!! Hope you have an amazing day!!


----------



## booflebump

:wohoo: Tomorrow!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## michyk84

:happydance: its tomorrow, have a fantastic day :D


----------



## Mynx

Woohooo!! Have a fantastic day hunny! Enjoy it as much as you can! :hugs: xXx


----------



## leash27

Good luck today hun!! Enjoy every single second!!!!

x


----------



## Smile181c

Good Luck!! xxx


----------



## Shabutie

Quick and last update....

been up since 5.45, and only had 3 hours sleep. The weather is awful here, but is meant to brighten up later on, which is good seeing as the wedding is at 4pm. 

Me and my bridesmaid literally just died, a massive spider decided to crawl over us :sick: 

Had major drama last night, but I will go into more detail about then when im next on.

Thank you everyone for the messages :kiss:


----------



## leash27

Fingers crossed Mr Sunshine makes an appearance for you!!!

Can't wait to hear all about your day!

x


----------



## kintenda

Hope that you have a lovely day! xx


----------



## Shabutie

Ive got 10 mins free so thought I would do a little update about my day, and hopfully tonight I can do my wedding story.

I only managed to get 3 hours sleep the night before, my brother, who was 1 usher and his girlfriend, my only bridesmaid, had a huge argument and I got stuck in the middle of it, I ended up sitting at the bus stop with my bridesmaid at 1am for 40mins having a chat... not how I thought it would be the day before but hey...

The actual day itself was very hectic, there was so much setting up to do at the hall, but my family were brilliant. Everyone had 2 horus to get ready and arrive at the church. I was busy getting everyone sorted and helping with buttonholes that I didnt start putting my make up on until 3.15pm, and I was meant to be at the church at 4pm. I still had hair to do, and my dress to put on, so it was no suprise I was 20 mins late to the church :shock: Everyone thought I wasnt going to turn up :haha: My wedding car was fab, the weather was awful, so we have hardly any group pics outside but I hope we have lots intside the church and at the reception that everyone may have taken. My cake that my aunty made was awesome, she did me proud and my Groom looked fab. The food from M & S was a hit, it looked fab all spread out. DJ was fab and we danced all night. We came home and opened all our cards and presents in bed, then consumated it, then I nodded straight off to sleep. I was shattered, in the 3 days leading up to the wedding, I only had 9 hours sleep. It was a perfect day, and I wouldnt have changed it for the world. I love my husband :cloud9:

Oh yeah, when DH went to put my ring on my finger, I looked down and I still had my engagement ring on, so that took a while to get off, I then threw it to the best man, who caught it :haha: and I only painted 9/10 of my nails :rofl: luckily it was only clear nail varnish!

Here are some pics from what people have sent to us/put up on FB.

1, With DH's Aunties and Uncles
2, With our brother and sisters
3, The only picture we have of Amara so far. I dont think there are any more though
4, Our wedding cake
5, After we had cut our cake, and everyone blew their bubbles
 



Attached Files:







Paul & Jess Wedding 06092011 004.jpg
File size: 40.6 KB
Views: 22









Paul & Jess Wedding 06092011 014.jpg
File size: 43.8 KB
Views: 21









Paul & Jess Wedding 06092011 031.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 19









Paul & Jess Wedding 06092011 041.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 16









Paul & Jess Wedding 06092011 044.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Mynx

Awww hunny you look fab!!! Sounds like a hectic day for you, but it sounds like you had a great time :hugs: 

Congratulations and welcome to the club Mrs!! ;) x


----------



## taperjeangirl

awww you looked fantastic!

Congrats to you and your new hubby!


----------



## LittleAurora

congratulations!!


----------



## michyk84

congratulations to you both :D you look stunning


----------



## Tiff

Congrats sweetie!!!


----------



## honeybee2

yay congratulations my love! You looked gorgeous x


----------



## leash27

You look beautiful hun! Congratulations!!

Its a shame about the weather but it sounds like you didnt let it spoil your day at all!! Your dress looks gorgeous!

x


----------



## hakunamatata

Congrats honey I will have to see the pics!!!


----------



## hakunamatata

Yayyy love the pics!! Will also stalk on FB! Hugs!


----------



## Shabutie

FB pics coming real soon, been bust editing them!


----------



## jms895

Congratulations! :D


----------

